# Whats that falling from the sky.  Driveler #143



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Getting some rain in T-town and its still gorgeous here


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2014)

It has been raining here in Augusta since really early this morning and it is messing up my work schedule as well.

There was absolutely no coffee this morning for us to consume as I guess that Gobblin must be "on strike".  Can't say that I blame him though because most every morning, I drink half a pot or more and never pay any money into his "kitty" for new supplies.

It is about dang time that one of you "sleepy" drivelers showed up and cranked up a brand new thread.  I have been patiently waiting since 4:45 AM for one of you to show up.

I screwed up starting only one driveler thread so I didn't want to try again.  I couldn't have found a good song to go along with one anyway.

Now for the rest of you sleepyheads.....get to work!!!!!  



PS:  I think that it is time for Keebs, Mrs. H, Crickett, and several other WOW's to start getting up at 4 AM each day and get on here and add some "Pizzazz" to this Campfire Forum.  It has been taking until around lunchtime for the pot to even begin stirring here.  Lately, it has been about as dull on here as a hammer trying to cut up french fries!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

This one sucks......it's not raining here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> It is about dang time that one of you "sleepy" drivelers showed up and cranked up a brand new thread.  I have been patiently waiting since 4:45 AM for one of you to show up.
> 
> I screwed up only one driveler thread so I didn't want to try again.  I couldn't have found a good song to go along with one anyway.
> 
> Now for the rest of you sleepyheads.....get to work!!!!!



I blame hdm, Nic and rutt.  them 3 finished the other off and didnt start another.  Among other things.   Im gonna need to speak to those 3 in the back room about this!

Morning EE


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin


Morning wycliff


hdm03 said:


> This one sucks......it's not raining here



suck it up, buttercup.  Put ya big girl panties on adn quit whinin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

you're not gonna trick me again.......i'm not falling for that "back room" business again


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I blame hdm, Nic and rutt.  them 3 finished the other off and didnt start another.  Among other things.   Im gonna need to speak to those 3 in the back room about this!
> 
> Morning EE





Tread lightly. There is no mercy in my soul today. I`ve never started one, and ain`t gonna start now.

What do you want?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you're not gonna trick me again.......i'm not falling for that "back room" business again





Nicodemus said:


> Tread lightly. There is no mercy in my soul today.
> 
> What do you want?



oh, um, uh, nothing.  Your sure on early this morning sir


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

I gotta took and told yall in a rare event, I woke up in a good mood today..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

I aint as good as gobble but i got yall some coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I blame hdm, Nic and rutt.  them 3 finished the other off and didnt start another.  Among other things.   Im gonna need to speak to those 3 in the back room about this!




hfh, were you thinking about giving all three of them a "warning" or infraction or something ????   Maybe it is best if you just give hdm all three of those warnings instead.  Maybe then he might study hard and learn how to fix the clock here. !!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> hfh, were you thinking about giving all three of them a "warning" or infraction or something ????   Maybe it is best if you just give hdm all three of those warnings instead.  Maybe then he might study hard and learn how to fix the clock here. !!!!



I planned on giving all 3 a very stern talking to but figured it best to bite my tongue 

As far as hdm03.  well, he cant fix the clock i dont know why rutt thought he could get a driveler going properly.. Recon he has more faith in hdm than I do


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, that and Nic scares the stew out of me...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2014)

Well thanks for the coffee.  

I was just about to get on the radio and issue an "APB" out for locating Gobblin and his 40 gallon coffee manufacturing gizmo !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I blame hdm, Nic and rutt.  them 3 finished the other off and didnt start another.  Among other things.   Im gonna need to speak to those 3 in the back room about this!
> 
> Morning EE


I don't start em.........I close em, and trust me if your name is even mentioned in the back room.............Not a good thing for you!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I planned on giving all 3 a very stern talking to but figured it best to bite my tongue
> 
> As far as hdm03.  well, he cant fix the clock i dont know why rutt thought he could get a driveler going properly.. Recon he has more faith in hdm than I do




Are you trying to say that hdm03 could screw up a one car funeral procession???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

I am being cyber bullied by EE 444


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

HFH=foot in mouth


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't start em.........I close em, and trust me if your name is even mentioned in the back room.............Not a good thing for you!!


what in the world are you doing here this early.    Mentiona  mod or admins name and they wake up out of a dead sleep .


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Are you trying to say that hdm03 could screw up a one car funeral procession???



  something like that..


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> HFH=foot in mouth



he does that a lot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> HFH=foot in mouth





im starting to get accustomed to the taste


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im starting to get accustomed to the taste



I guess its ok as long as you watch where you step before you put it in your mouth


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> This one sucks......it's not raining here



What have you done to the driveler, I cant see anything post the first 6 post, FIX IT!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Getting some rain in T-town and its still gorgeous here



Good morning y'all.
Good one Leroy


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What have you done to the driveler, I cant see anything post the first 6 post, FIX IT!!!!!!



Yep, it took 6 minutes to get past 5
Drive by got to get to work, see y'all in about two ,three weeks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

muds going on vacation


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

WAIT A MINUTE!!!! Where is keebs and Mrs H too too


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

have fun mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> muds going on vacation



No vacation, inventory, work


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

sounds like fun


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WAIT A MINUTE!!!! Where is keebs and Mrs H too too





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


theres one of em.  morning maam 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> muds going on vacation





mudracing101 said:


> No vacation, inventory, work





hdm03 said:


> sounds like fun



what he said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+

well well   hello there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin... ouch, she left


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

still here all alone..  yall aint being social at all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 must be looking for parts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

maybe he is trying to build them by hand?  I got a feeling he should subcontract that part of the job out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Keebs!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

HFH has been all alone in his fresh driveler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> HFH has been all alone in his fresh driveler



I know, loves me anymore


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2014)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

Grilled shikun rice and carrots my daughter cooked for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Just heard from keebs.  She be at home sick


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just heard from keebs.  She be at home sick



Definitely  a lot of things going around


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Just visited the political forum.  Something unexpected happened.  i didnt get mad, I actually laughed.  They was givin the poor ole cessna  driver a fit.  Made my day ~giggle~


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

quack head is here, wonder if he reads back today seeing how there is less than 50 post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Quack you sad mrs dawn wasnt feeling good yesterday.  She any better today?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack you sad mrs dawn wasnt feeling good yesterday.  She any better today?



Quack is sad?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack is sad?



Look here, iffin you had been busy working on the clock you would have had time to notice my typo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack you sad mrs dawn wasnt feeling good yesterday.  She any better today?





She was just tired, didn't sleep well while in Albany.  She did bring me some jerky from Striplings though !!!



Knocked out some tractor work yesterday, field will be ready come 2nd and 3rd season !!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

She should have slept in Tifton.......it's beautiful there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She was just tired, didn't sleep well while in Albany.  She did bring me some jerky from Striplings though !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Knocked out some tractor work yesterday, field will be ready come 2nd and 3rd season !!



What was she doing in Albany?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She should have slept in Tifton.......it's beautiful there



Its a heap nicer than Albany thats for sure.  Albany has become a wasteland...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What was she doing in Albany?



Mind your business; nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mind your business; nancy



fix the clock baldilocks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What was she doing in Albany?






Visiting her nephew in prison . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Visiting her nephew in prison . . .



iffin she took 300 to 75, she was only a mile or so from the house.  Had I known I woulda told her hey.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

hfh would be in heaven if he went to prison


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> iffin she took 300 to 75, she was only a mile or so from the house.  Had I known I woulda told her hey.




She does !! 





hdm03 said:


> hfh would be in heaven if he went to prison


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh would be in heaven if he went to prison



wanna be my cell mate


----------



## rydert (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh would be in heaven if he went to prison





havin_fun_huntin said:


> wanna be my cell mate



I see things are the same as usual..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I see things are the same as usual..............



You jealous bro??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2014)

Sho is dead in here, think me and Pooh gonna have a dranky drank !!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I see things are the same as usual..............



That reminds me......tell your wife I said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

yes it is be quiet in hurr for sure


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That reminds me......tell your wife I said hey; she'll know what it means



yeah tell her I said hey too.  never mind Ill just call her


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

tell her i have a dancin' nanner


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I see things are the same as usual..............



Yes they are, I still don't got no goats or chickens and don't forget it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2014)

Boss you need to tell yo fella doggies to chill, last week is now history.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm into the good stuff now . . .  Pooh won't quit acting the fool . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

where pooh?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

release da pooh!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

oh hey, lookat here...  
HEY mrshtootoo left  bye mrshtutu


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

page 4 all HFH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

79 post.. 37 of them are from me...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

maybe there is a rumor i got the plague or something?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

hfh got da aids


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

but you didn't hear that from me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh got da aids



thanks for bringing that up.  Are those new experimental drugs helping you?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks for bringing that up.  Are those new experimental drugs helping you?



no; my thingy fell off


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

um.. yeah i got nothing...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> um.. yeah i got nothing...



what???  stop being nasty


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

where has Mrs H22 been today?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

i ain't seen her


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

i told her hey and i am pretty sure she knows what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

she is real upset about the beep beep dozer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

I bt she didnt sleep last night


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she is real upset about the beep beep dozer



i bet she is in the county lock up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i bet she is in the county lock up



Bet H22 got a good nights sleep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Think i just read where hdm03 waxed his hiney off?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think i just read where hdm03 waxed his hiney off?



crap......another typo????  I'll be back


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 16, 2014)

you had me worried.......i do the Brazilian method


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you had me worried.......i do the Brazilian method


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Nic is warming up his ban button.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

bye mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

yeah.. hes worked hard today.  I let him hve it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2014)

can't believe that it has taken this long to find a driveler today.  All the coffee is gone and it is time for some DC.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can't believe that it has taken this long to find a driveler today.  All the coffee is gone and it is time for some DC.



I made some coffee seeing how you wasnt here.. There is some left.  Hope you like it STRONG


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

toot!! its floodin and I gotta lock up!!!  GRRRR


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Im out, yall behave


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 16, 2014)

Nic, try to keep these folks in line round here


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 16, 2014)

Bye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 16, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Bye



Hi !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Only driveler in here, all by my sellf don't wanna be all by myself ..... any more... tunes smiley.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 16, 2014)

Just got Coco, cheese cup, bwahahahaahahaha . Do y'all know what that is, Coco does


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 16, 2014)

Seen a lot of implants lately.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 17, 2014)

Good Morning Drivelers.

Do you know what day it is ?????

This is a new version that I have never seen before but I like it.




Get up and get your Rears in Gear and be productive today.  I've got lots of things to do today and I just hope that it doesn't rain and cause me more problems.  

Here is Gobblin with his truckload of coffee right on schedule!!!!  I need a fix bad just to get fully awake this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2014)

Hump day and here comes the juice


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks GW I needed that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2014)

Evening kids ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening kids ....



It is dark outside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is dark outside.



It's my evening G...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2014)

Come home to kids with a stomach virus!!!! Not good!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

Today is my Friday........I will now start accepting well wishes for a nice 4 day weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

Mud will need to go to Golden Corral today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2014)

Feetball practice is relentless these days!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mornin




Blood, did you tell your boy how proud me and H22 are of his first bow kill?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

i see mrs H 11 + 11


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2014)

2 boiled eggs for breakfast,,,,,,,,,,,, Look out.

Back to work , later y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bye


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye


Later dude!
Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sho did... He said thank you kindly!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 2 boiled eggs for breakfast,,,,,,,,,,,, Look out.
> 
> Back to work , later y'all





mudracing101 said:


> Bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

hay yall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Got home yesterday, called my bro in law to see if he was hunting 12 acres we both have permission to hunt.  As luck would have it they had just got done turning Pnuts and he was heading home.  I rushed to the woods climbed up in the stand...  didnt see a cotton picking thing!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

The turnt pnuts smelt good tho.  Oh I forgot to mention.  the folks on the other side of the fence from us planted a 5 acre plot that ANY deer that comes onto the 12 acres we have permission to hunt pretty much has to cross. Gonna, most likely, make for a crappy season for my bro in law


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

great hunting story.....thanks for sharing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Dont worry folks Ill just keep talking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03, hows the cougar hunting going?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

good; i was able to hit one last night


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good; i was able to hit one last night



you should post a picture of the cougar for us all to see.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh my.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Lemme go look in da Cafe.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lemme go look in da Cafe.


I'm coming with ya!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Keebs, you feeling more gooder today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

mud sure didnt stay long


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

noticed he got on last night, thats rare.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Jeff dropped in for a minute too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickett is still MIA


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you feeling more gooder today?


 thanks for checkin on me........... better'n I was Monday and yesterday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thanks for checkin on me........... better'n I was Monday and yesterday!



I was checking in to make sure you were behaving


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Think I might go stir the pot in the deer hunting forum.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe Id hae better luck in the political forum.  Those folks get sho nuff passionate over there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

The name of this dribler reminds me of Larry Munson's famous quote,"Look at the Sugar falling from the sky". 
Awesome memories.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey Mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

I got me a line out.  Les see if I get any bites.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey Mud


He's got inventory, flop thief. Pay attention.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got me a line out.  Les see if I get any bites.



Where bouts


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's got inventory, flop thief. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> Where bouts



boom boom is full of great ideers in the deer forum


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> boom boom is full of great ideers in the deer forum



I wouldnt dare do what I talked about but i have often considered why people who shoot deer from the side of the road dont do that


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wouldnt dare do what I talked about but i have often considered why people who shoot deer from the side of the road dont do that



Takes too long to retrieve one...unless u could spine it every time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

driveler=flat lined


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> driveler=flat lined


you fallin down on da job,mon!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 158
User Name 	Posts
havin_fun_huntin 	70
hdm03 	30
mudracing101 	9
Wycliff 	8
mrs. hornet22 	7
Hooked On Quack 	6
EAGLE EYE 444 	5
blood on the ground 	5
gobbleinwoods 	4
Keebs 	4
Nitram4891 	3
KyDawg 	2
Nicodemus 	1
RUTTNBUCK 	1
rydert 	1
Jeff C. 	1
Migmack 	1
Show Thread & Close Window 





Keebs said:


> you fallin down on da job,mon!



No No   cant dispute the facts, YALL be slackin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

iv post 44% of the post here maam, aint arent not me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

My goal is 50%


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

50% means im in the middle, right?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 158
> User Name     Posts
> havin_fun_huntin     70
> ...


man, my count is WAYYYyyyyyy down!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> 50% means im in the middle, right?


 'near 'bout it................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

keeb=4=slacker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

think ill go get lost in youtube ... AGAIN.. talk to yal slackers later


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keeb=4=slacker


keebs=getting caught up at work.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> think ill go get lost in youtube ... AGAIN.. talk to yal slackers later


Ok ya'll, he's gone, we can come out & play now!
Oh yeah, lunch call!  Ham & cheese sammich, chips and a BROWNIE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keebs=getting caught up at work.............
> 
> Ok ya'll, he's gone, we can come out & play now!
> Oh yeah, lunch call!  Ham & cheese sammich, chips and a BROWNIE!



DC and cheese/peanut butter crackers.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 17, 2014)

sketti and garlic bread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

What's that coming down the track?
It's a mean machine that's RED and BLACK.
Aint nothing finer in the land.......................
Than a drunk obnoxious GEORGIA FAN.
GO DAWGS!




That last line is really pose to say.........
Thank the Georgia REDCOAT marching band.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

And yes, there is a train track next to the stadium.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> sketti and garlic bread



Gimme some.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keebs=getting caught up at work.............
> 
> Ok ya'll, he's gone, we can come out & play now!
> Oh yeah, lunch call!  Ham & cheese sammich, chips and a BROWNIE!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> DC and cheese/peanut butter crackers.





Wycliff said:


> sketti and garlic bread





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's that coming down the track?
> It's a mean machine that's RED and BLACK.
> Aint nothing finer in the land.......................
> Than a drunk obnoxious GEORGIA FAN.
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

happy friday afternoon folks......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

im mad and sad and not real glad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

aint that right, mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> happy friday afternoon folks......


Friday should be capitalized. 


Next Wednesday gonna be my Friday. 

Going to da BEACH!
Gonna catch a SHARK or two,three,fore!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

FRIDAY.......mo better?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im mad and sad and not real glad



You gots mad rhymin skillz.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> FRIDAY.......mo better?



WAY betta!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im mad and sad and not real glad


bless yo heart........... we still luvs ya, Leroy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Friday should be capitalized.
> 
> 
> Next Wednesday gonna be my Friday.
> ...


I wanna goooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Sep 17, 2014)

looks like hfh is getting ready for winter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> looks like hfh is getting ready for winter



  what you talking bout wycliff?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what you talking bout wycliff?



i think he talking about your pic of you about to cut your wood........you know getting ready for da winter


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 17, 2014)

I see your trying to start your chainsaw


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i think he talking about your pic of you about to cut your wood........you know getting ready for da winter





Wycliff said:


> I see your trying to start your chainsaw



oh, yes, always have to be prepared never know when a disaster might strike and you need good fire wood.  Durn chainsaw was outta gas.  Ill try again today


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hi




Well hello, Miss Crickett. I hope you are well. Good to see you.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well hello, Miss Crickett. I hope you are well. Good to see you.



I'm good....just still trying to get moved. It's been a lot of hard work getting the other house ready & packing everything at the same time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey crickett!!! glad your still around!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2014)

Sold our last 4 hens last Saturday & some guy bought our other coop last night. So no more chickens for a while.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm good....just still trying to get moved. It's been a lot of hard work getting the other house ready & packing everything at the same time.


I forgot you were moving..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2014)

Well hello folks!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

Howdy; BOG


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Well hello folks!!!


 well looky here, the birfday bouy has arrived!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

One mo hour and 10 mins my long weekend starts!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

everybody done gone.....


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

i guess they sad because i will be gone for a few days


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

sho is quiet in here............. homo3 must have already left..........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

can ya'll see me?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

i'm right here!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey!





uhhh...   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8933287&posted=1#post8933287


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm pullin a Mandy.......... got.it.to.my.self!
 
yeah, come'on (makes me think of BBQBoss)


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2014)

It has just commenced a forevermore hard rain here, like I ain`t seen in 2 months.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> uhhh...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8933287&posted=1#post8933287


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> One mo hour and 10 mins my long weekend starts!!!






Whatcha got planned lil fella ???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha got planned lil fella ???



Falcons football tomorrow night and then deer huntin' rest of the weekend


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

Ya'll ain't gonna believe the call we just received a little while ago.............

A lady called to let us know there was *gasp* snakes on the bridge at one of our walking parks........... can you imagine that? A SNAKE near water IN TOWN in South Georgia?!?!
the public has really dummmmbed down............ I swaunee............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll ain't gonna believe the call we just received a little while ago.............
> 
> A lady called to let us know there was *gasp* snakes on the bridge at one of our walking parks........... can you imagine that? A SNAKE near water IN TOWN in South Georgia?!?!
> the public has really dummmmbed down............ I swaunee............





It ain`t like it was when we were younguns, Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It ain`t like it was when we were younguns, Keebs.


 nope, sure isn't............ just blows my mind...... like what you want us to do? you think said snake is gonna wait on one of my guys to come scare it off?  I'm tired, soooo tired......... don't know if I can put up with mess like this for at least 11 more years.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Falcons football tomorrow night and then deer huntin' rest of the weekend




Sounds good bro !!!  Just can't get into pro ball. 




Nicodemus said:


> It ain`t like it was when we were younguns, Keebs.





They didn't have snakes back then, Killer Delete had all of 'em on the Ark . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good bro !!!  Just can't get into pro ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, sure isn't............ just blows my mind...... like what you want us to do? you think said snake is gonna wait on one of my guys to come scare it off?  I'm tired, soooo tired......... don't know if I can put up with mess like this for at least 11 more years.......





Kinda sounds like Ron White when he's out of town and his dog craps the floor, "Just put a piece of paper towel on in it honey, I'll get it when I come home . . ."


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2014)

Just that fast the rain is gone, but it did leave us an 1 and 6/10ths. Most of it will run off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Howdy; BOG





Keebs said:


> well looky here, the birfday bouy has arrived!



Who's going to give the birthday spanking?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just that fast the rain is gone, but it did leave us an 1 and 6/10ths. Most of it will run off.





Better than none Nicbro !! 



Gotta work Wed-Fri night, hope to shoot birds again Sat afternoon after my nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Who's going to give the birthday spanking?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda sounds like Ron White when he's out of town and his dog craps the floor, "Just put a piece of paper towel on in it honey, I'll get it when I come home . . ."


 love me some Tater Salad..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> They didn't have snakes back then, Killer Delete had all of 'em on the Ark . . .


who is this Killer Delete I keep seeing mentioned?


blood on the ground said:


> Who's going to give the birthday spanking?


Quack wants to!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 see? what'd I tell ya?

ok, time for me to vamooose...............


BYE LEROYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good bro !!!  Just can't get into pro ball.
> 
> 
> 
> . .



Lawd, you sound juss like my Diddi.
Love College feetsball, but them Pro's are like a machine.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd, you sound juss like my Diddi.
> Love College feetsball, but them Pro's are like a machine.



Machines don't get that kind of paycheck every week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2014)

Ms.H22, keebs, any other WOWs around tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Falcons football tomorrow night and then deer huntin' rest of the weekend



Went by the WCC today and they were setting up all the cameras and had streets blocked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ms.H22, keebs, any other WOWs around tonight?





Just me !!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I forgot you were moving..............



That's ok! Hope you're feeling better! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Ms.H22, keebs, any other WOWs around tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

Stoopid meeting in the morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid meeting in the morning.



who you meating


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> who you meating


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



did ya kilt any doves?

the boy got his first bow kills Monday mernin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> did ya kilt any doves?
> 
> the boy got his first bow kills Monday mernin





Had a EXCELLENT shoot last Sat evening not far from my house !! 



"kills" as in more than one ???  Congrats to the lil fella !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

EE and GW are hiney draggin this morn . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid meeting in the morning.



Is the meeting only for the stoopid or does everyone have to attend?

Friday eve and I am Thirstoday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the meeting only for the stoopid or does everyone have to attend?
> 
> Friday eve and I am Thirstoday





erybody must attend either Tues or Thurs, and yes there will be stoopid ones there, from the top right on down...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

EE may have fallen and can't get up ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> erybody must attend either Tues or Thurs, and yes there will be stoopid ones there, from the top right on down...



Well don't let the stoopid wear off on you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well don't let the stoopid wear off on you.





My er uh, "give a dang" left after the last layoff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

Mernin kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids



night blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> night blood



Almost time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

im here... i think


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2014)

Drive by. Later y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2014)

crap too soon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

no mud, no


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

Too much competing for kang up in here


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

Ya no it


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

Maybe not


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

I could wack a doe in the yard right now!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I could wack a doe in the yard right now!!!



why would you wanna wack her?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

Mornin youngins......

Gotta return rental van, pop the heads on 40 lbs. of beautiful 16-20 ct. shrimps, and boil about 2 dozen big blue crabs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeffro!!!! morning stranger!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why would you wanna wack her?



So he can make some gwackadole.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeffro!!!! morning stranger!!



Mornin bOOM bOOM.....twas a busy week, and next week is going to be worse.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bOOM bOOM.....twas a busy week, and next week is going to be worse.



tell me more about seeing these implants


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

well.....one of them had built in seat cushions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

......And cup holders.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bOOM bOOM.....twas a busy week, and next week is going to be worse.



But the end of it gonna be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

H22 sounds excited bout his date with Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins......
> 
> Gotta return rental van, pop the heads on 40 lbs. of beautiful 16-20 ct. shrimps, and boil about 2 dozen big blue crabs.


drooooollll, love me some fresh shkrimps!  Welcome home!


Hornet22 said:


> But the end of it gonna be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ya'll lucky dawgs!

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Wonder if  Jeff and H22 are gonna catch crabs on their date?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE and GW are hiney draggin this morn . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> EE may have fallen and can't get up ???



Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

Note to self:  DO NOT EAT left over pizza for supper at 11 pm right before you go to bed.  After about a half of a bottle of TUMS (and yes I am still chewing on another batch of them now), don't ask me how I know this above.  

Now with that said, I have been up since 4 am this morning and I am all dressed up and have NO place to go.    I tried to schedule a customer delivery yesterday but could not locate the proper person to receive it.  So far, I have tried all morning to locate the receiving person so that I can make an immediate delivery this morning as I also have another shipment waiting for me to process and deliver asap today as well.  When it rains, it pours I guess.  Sad thing is that I can not process these shipments when there is a lot of moisture in the air and I have been watching the weather map since 4 am as well.  


Quack, I surely hope that your weekly meeting went well this morning and that your bosses gave you another raise like they did last month.  I am think about applying for Chalkmine Charlie's Job.  Does it pay well??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why would you wanna wack her?



I don't... I just could!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I don't... I just could!!!



you aint gotta yell lil fella.

BOG = lil meanie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> But the end of it gonna be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!



^^^^^^ This is true! 

     



havin_fun_huntin said:


> H22 sounds excited bout his date with Jeff.




  



Keebs said:


> drooooollll, love me some fresh shkrimps!  Welcome home!
> 
> ya'll lucky dawgs!
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!



Bought them right off the boat in Biloxi behind the Hard Rock casino on the Beach.   

 Hello Dawlin!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if  Jeff and H22 are gonna catch crabs on their date?



Won't be for the lack of tryin! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Well well well, lOOky here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> But the end of it gonna be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh.......I forgot to mention, I have to start packing _TODAY_, you gonna help me unload?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

Door knob!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you aint gotta yell lil fella.
> 
> BOG = lil meanie


Me no yelling!! Me happy, happy, happy!!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



We hello there little lady!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

Gotta go get this rental returned and get set up to boil these crabs and a few skrimps. Pop the heads on the rest and put up. 

CYL!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get this rental returned and get set up to boil these crabs and a few skrimps. Pop the heads on the rest and put up.
> 
> CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

dancing qwang!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh.......I forgot to mention, I have to start packing _TODAY_, you gonna help me unload?



Heck yea, I won't have much to unload myself since you're goin


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2014)

Howdy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.



Got your talking deer ordered yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

OHH, I meant to tell yall earlier.  Last night after bringing in teh new washing machine I  started a load of clothes and gave Gage a bath.  Fixed him an 8 ox bottle which he normally east 5-6 oz  of and falls asleep.  Not last night.  He took the whole 8 ozs and 2 oz of another bottle.  Little fella is either fixing to hit a growth spurt or start getting chubby.

For anyone who doesnt know.  Those HE washing machines are HEAVY!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got your talking deer ordered yet?





If any of these on my wall do that, they`ll get a `hawk slap right under the ear.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If any of these on my wall do that, they`ll get a `hawk slap right under the ear.



Man shoot, if I had a dead deer start talking im gonna be right up there with teh Jones.  Ill retire at an early age.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get this rental returned and get set up to boil these crabs and a few skrimps. Pop the heads on the rest and put up.
> 
> CYL!



That's REAL purdy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

i done gots the sleepys.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dancing qwang!!


     


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.


hi there.................


havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHH, I meant to tell yall earlier.  Last night after bringing in teh new washing machine I  started a load of clothes and gave Gage a bath.  Fixed him an 8 ox bottle which he normally east 5-6 oz  of and falls asleep.  Not last night.  He took the whole 8 ozs and 2 oz of another bottle.  Little fella is either fixing to hit a growth spurt or start getting chubby.
> 
> For anyone who doesnt know.  Those HE washing machines are HEAVY!!!!


 finally fixed it, huh?  Didja rig it or order the part?


Nicodemus said:


> If any of these on my wall do that, they`ll get a `hawk slap right under the ear.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hi there.................
> 
> finally fixed it, huh?  Didja rig it or order the part?



decided to go ahead, do it right and order the part.  $27 for a dang ol 90 degree fitting..


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

@ DA carwash


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> @ DA carwash



jeff gettin jiggy wid it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> decided to go ahead, do it right and order the part.  $27 for a dang ol 90 degree fitting..





havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff gettin jiggy wid it


He always does............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2014)

Just found out and would ask for a few prayers for a dying Uncle...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just found out and would ask for a few prayers for a dying Uncle...


 done. so sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just found out and would ask for a few prayers for a dying Uncle...



Sorry to hear that, Nic. Prayers and thoughts for all of the Family and friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff gettin jiggy wid it





Keebs said:


> He always does............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just found out and would ask for a few prayers for a dying Uncle...


Sorry to hear that Nic. 


Jeff C. said:


>



That's what I sang in my head when you posted @ da car wash.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 18, 2014)

Mornin

Did ya know it's national "CHEESEBURGER DAY"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 18, 2014)

Turkeys eating up seed in field and deer in driveway just another nice ride this morning . I wasn't sure if the deer would let me get up to the house or not


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just found out and would ask for a few prayers for a dying Uncle...



You got em Nic.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

Lunch call!!!!!!
I knocked it outta da park the other night.........
"Bavarian" gravey, pork chops, rice, snap beans & imitation red lobster biscuits............ not bad.........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Turkeys eating up seed in field and deer in driveway just another nice ride this morning . I wasn't sure if the deer would let me get up to the house or not


 kewl!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

pringles, Coke Zero, protein bar.. yuck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Me and H22 just posted on the same thread at the same time and said the same thing.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> imitation red lobster biscuits............ not bad.........



if you made em then they is much mo betta ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> kewl!



Keebs be a cool dancin qwang today!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> kewl!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and H22 just posted on the same thread at the same time and said the same thing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=817350


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Deer meat cheese burger pie and agua.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and H22 just posted on the same thread at the same time and said the same thing.


that's funny!


Nugefan said:


> if you made em then they is much mo betta ...


I do pretty good for the most part, but ya know, I get tired of my own cooking at times, but then I'll eat out & think "I could've cooked this better & cheaper"


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs be a cool dancin qwang today!!


good mood........... I'll enjoy it while I can!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


yousosweet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Deer meat cheese burger pie and agua.


I am concocting a recipe for stuffed bell peppers for tonight......... been surfing the campfire & other places getting ideas..........  but what side to you fix with them?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I am concocting a recipe for stuffed bell peppers for tonight......... been surfing the campfire & other places getting ideas..........  but what side to you fix with them?



They don't need no side. Maybe some garlic bread


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks, folks. I appreciate it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, folks. I appreciate it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

All alone. Turn up da music.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They don't need no side. Maybe some garlic bread


that's what I was thinking!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, folks. I appreciate it.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> All alone. Turn up da music.


Izhere!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

=Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> =Keebs


=mrs.hornet22 two, to, too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Girls juss wanna have fun.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 18, 2014)

Only 11 more days  ( I don't have all those KEWL dancin nanners)    House looks like a wind storm blew threw clothes and bags everywhere, stuff stacked out by trailer, Hawkins sittin in livin room waiting for a few caps to be popped then loaded up WHAT AM I FORGETTING????????? It ain't food went to Wallyworld yesterday and spent over 250 bucks  ( hey it's 12 days in the woods I don't plan on bein hungry ) on just the dry goods part of the food ,glad my buds will help with this that's why they put me in charge of groceries  I'm normally the camp cook but the boys better be ready to fend for them selves Mikey may or may not be around camp till dark thirty


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Only 11 more days  ( I don't have all those KEWL dancin nanners)    House looks like a wind storm blew threw clothes and bags everywhere, stuff stacked out by trailer, Hawkins sittin in livin room waiting for a few caps to be popped then loaded up WHAT AM I FORGETTING????????? It ain't food went to Wallyworld yesterday and spent over 250 bucks  ( hey it's 12 days in the woods I don't plan on bein hungry ) on just the dry goods part of the food ,glad my buds will help with this that's why they put me in charge of groceries  I'm normally the camp cook but the boys better be ready to fend for them selves Mikey may or may not be around camp till dark thirty


toilet paper.............. juss sayin..........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

HEY MANDYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Lovemylabs=excited!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> toilet paper.............. juss sayin..........



Nope kind of one of the 1st things on the list


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> HEY MANDYYYYY!!!!!!!!!



wait for me Sista.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wait for me Sista.


stuffed peppers are off da menu, Granma & PawPaw are coming tonight & he is a *finicky* eater.............. gotta figure out what else to fix now..........


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> stuffed peppers are off da menu, Granma & PawPaw are coming tonight & he is a *finicky* eater.............. gotta figure out what else to fix now..........



turnip greens and cornbread ....  

lemme know what time to be there ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> stuffed peppers are off da menu, Granma & PawPaw are coming tonight & he is a *finicky* eater.............. gotta figure out what else to fix now..........



Their loss. Stuffed peppers is good eatin.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Their loss. Stuffed peppers is good eatin.



you and Mr 22 is a lot closer to me ....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> turnip greens and cornbread ....
> 
> lemme know what time to be there ...


Hhhmmm, not a bad idea........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Their loss. Stuffed peppers is good eatin.


I've only had them once or twice & have never attempted making them before.......... 


Nugefan said:


> you and Mr 22 is a lot closer to me ....


all I read was HINT-HINT-HINT-HINT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmm, not a bad idea...........
> 
> I've only had them once or twice & have never attempted making them before..........
> 
> all I read was HINT-HINT-HINT-HINT





Won more day!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

no fear, Im here


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmm, not a bad idea...........
> 
> I've only had them once or twice & have never attempted making them before..........
> 
> all I read was HINT-HINT-HINT-HINT



and she just walked on by ...


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> and she just walked on by ...



I still there for ya bro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Mrs H not nice to nugefan


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no fear, Im here


'bout time.........


Nugefan said:


> and she just walked on by ...


 I'll cook for you!


Hornet22 said:


> I still there for ya bro


 you're just the sweetest thang..........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

Dance time, hit it, boys!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time.........
> 
> I'll cook for you!
> 
> you're just the sweetest thang..........



Funny you say that.  hom03 said the same thing bout him in a PM the other day.  I dont know what he means tho.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Funny you say that.  hom03 said the same thing bout him in a PM the other day.  I dont know what he means tho.



Come go duck huntin wit us ONE time, you'll know wat it means then


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2014)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Funny you say that.  hom03 said the same thing bout him in a PM the other day.  I dont know what he means tho.


nanananaanan, I don't wanna hear that!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hornet22 said:


> Come go duck huntin wit us ONE time, you'll know wat it means then


No, Leroy, don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Good morning!!!!


howudoin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Come go duck huntin wit us ONE time, you'll know wat it means then




Gots myself a duck huntin date


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gots myself a duck huntin date


you'll neva be the same agin............... bless yo heart........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'll neva be the same agin............... bless yo heart........




  what you talkin bout


----------



## Keebs (Sep 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what you talkin bout


nuttin, go duck huntin wit da bouys...........

IT'S TIME!!!!!!!!!!
BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey y'all, bye y'all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

bye keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

bye mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

bye hdm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 18, 2014)

recon im out too.. bye, have a great time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm in along with 3 guests


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

Prayers for your Uncle, Nic. 


That sho is some fine lookin seafood Chiefbrol, nice to be connected ain't it !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805565&stc=1&d=1411076848 

Ribs are ready


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805565&stc=1&d=1411076848
> 
> Ribs are ready



Your killing me, those look great


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=805565&stc=1&d=1411076848
> 
> Ribs are ready





Looks great Bozz, Dawn sent me cubed steak n gravy, rice n gravy, zipper peas and okra with a big ole biscuit !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 18, 2014)

Come ONNNNNNN Sat moanin, won't be back til next Sat night !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ONNNNNNN Sat moanin, won't be back til next Sat night !!



An entire week off?   What cha going to do with your time?

Well Friday has finally arrived and the coffee is brewed

I am going to attack the honey do list this weekend with a to see how much I can get done before fall gets here.  Anyone available and needs something to do?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you drivelers.

Gobblin, thanks for your fresh pot of fresh brewed this morning.  I went out and got my newspaper and began sneezing as soon as I got back inside.  Had about a dozen sneezes in three minutes!!!  

Now as for Quack, he's got one more night to get done and than I bet that he will be going around in circles by not having Chalk Mine Charlie by his side for a full week.  He (Quack not Charlie) will probably be howling for the next few days or so.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning all and thanks for for the coffee Gobblein.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> An entire week off?   What cha going to do with your time?
> 
> Well Friday has finally arrived and the coffee is brewed
> 
> I am going to attack the honey do list this weekend with a to see how much I can get done before fall gets here.  Anyone available and needs something to do?





Headed to Savannah and Tybee !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Savannah and Tybee !!!



Sounds like fun Quack.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 19, 2014)

This dang rain is coming right toward me here in Augusta.  I hate northeast wind and rain etc with a passion.  I've got things to do and people to see today.  I seriously need to change my luck somehow ??!!!???  I am tired of all of these bits of rain lately because it really screws up my normal work routine.    My high school football game is in Jeffersonville tonight BUT I think that I will stay home instead and try not to think about this weekly "rat-killing" happening.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good morning, its my Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning folks


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, its my Friday



you done counting paint yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

whew, thought i was alone but keebs and wycliff are here


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> you done counting paint yet?


Shoot no. barely getting started


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Shoot no. barely getting started


got your special shoes on?

Gooooood MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> got your special shoes on?
> 
> Gooooood MORNING!!!!!!



yes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

mud wearing sandals?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2014)

Mernin!!!!! 
Me and the princess are in the ground blind this morning hoping for a chance at a deer!!!!,(any flavor will work)., wish her luck!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

good luck little lady


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Savannah and Tybee !!!


Drive up the coast a little ways and come see us.



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin!!!!!
> Me and the princess are in the ground blind this morning hoping for a chance at a deer!!!!,(any flavor will work)., wish her luck!!!


LUCK to lil miss Blood!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Bog?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes?


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> all I read was HINT-HINT-HINT-HINT



   is was pretty obvious huh ...



Hornet22 said:


> I still there for ya bro



Thanks Brother ...   



			
				Keebs;8935682:love: I'll cook for you!
QUOTE said:
			
		

> oh boy ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2014)

Mornin` folks...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes?


ummm, uhh.  nothing


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks...



Howdy Nic


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud wearing sandals?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin sista!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin!!!!!
> Me and the princess are in the ground blind this morning hoping for a chance at a deer!!!!,(any flavor will work)., wish her luck!!!


Good Luck, Little Miss Bog!!!


Nugefan said:


> is was pretty obvious huh ...
> 
> oh boy ....


just a little..............


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks...


howudoin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mernin sista!
> 
> Good Luck, Little Miss Bog!!!
> 
> ...



Just waitin`.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning looks like the bottom is going to drop out.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just waitin`.


onnnn...........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Anybody seen Rydert?!?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> onnnn...........



My Uncle. He`ll probably be taken off life support today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My Uncle. He`ll probably be taken off life support today.


 I'm sorry......... I was hoping it was for the fog to lift so you could ease thru the woods or something.............. I hope he has an easy passing........


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm sorry......... I was hoping it was for the fog to lift so you could ease thru the woods or something.............. I hope he has an easy passing........





Thank you, Keebs. He`s at the hospital in Vidalia. I should be there, just can`t.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My Uncle. He`ll probably be taken off life support today.



 for your family Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

This hera dribler is going down in history as the slowest dribler EVA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just waitin`.



That's the worst part of it, Nic. May he soon find comfort and peace.


Mornin kids.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This hera dribler is going down in history as the slowest dribler EVA.



It happens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Gotta reboot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This hera dribler is going down in history as the slowest dribler EVA.





Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?



Nothing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta reboot



It happens.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This hera dribler is going down in history as the slowest dribler EVA.



Who Posted?
Total Posts: 396
User Name 	Posts
havin_fun_huntin 	116
hdm03 	43
mrs. hornet22 	42
Keebs 	42
Hooked On Quack 	23
blood on the ground 	20
Jeff C. 	18
mudracing101 	16
Nicodemus 	15
Wycliff 	12
gobbleinwoods 	12
EAGLE EYE 444 	8
KyDawg 	5
Nugefan 	5
LOVEMYLABXS 	4
Crickett 	4
Hornet22 	4
Nitram4891 	3
Migmack 	2
RUTTNBUCK 	1
rydert 	1

buncha slackers in hurr.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 396
> User Name 	Posts
> havin_fun_huntin 	116
> ...



homo3 beat me.
Me and Sista are tied.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you, Keebs. He`s at the hospital in Vidalia. I should be there, just can`t.


Don't feel bad, there is nothing you can do for him, but you can be there afterwards for the rest of the family.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This hera dribler is going down in history as the slowest dribler EVA.


well, git bizzy!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 396
> User Name     Posts
> havin_fun_huntin     116
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Don't feel bad, there is nothing you can do for him, but you can be there afterwards for the rest of the family.............
> 
> well, git bizzy!



Same page Sista. SAME PAGE.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> homo3 beat me.
> Me and Sista are tied.



and hdm03 wasnt here but 3 days this week and keebs was out one day   tighten up...

please


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Blood is perusing the cafe while he's sitting in da stand.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 396
> User Name 	Posts
> havin_fun_huntin 	116
> ...



HFH = Obviously not working. 

Happy Friday erey buddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It happens.






 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 396
> User Name 	Posts
> havin_fun_huntin 	116
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> homo3 beat me.
> Me and Sista are tied.





Keebs said:


> Don't feel bad, there is nothing you can do for him, but you can be there afterwards for the rest of the family.............
> 
> well, git bizzy!



Don't blame it on me.....I haven't even been here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy Friday!


Three day work week next week.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same page Sista. SAME PAGE.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood is perusing the cafe while he's sitting in da stand.


deciding how he's gonna cook little miss bog's deer!


Workin2Hunt said:


> HFH = Obviously not working.
> 
> Happy Friday erey buddy.


Hiya Bobby!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> Three day work week next week.


I haz the sadz AND the gladz about that......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> Three day work week next week.



That's why I gotta start gettin ready now. I leave for Nashville tomorrow afternoon(driving) to work Sunday. Then leave there Sunday night to Memphis, work there Monday and leave there Monday night to work Little Rock Tuesday. Then get up and drive home (9 hrs) on Wednesday mornin.

I'll be wore slap out come Wednesday night and Thursday morn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

That Scrapy is a sport model.
Talking bout feeling like your being watched in the woods. 




Yes, I have had the feeling and yes, I was. Instead of scared I was curious to find out, who what? Then I would start doing the watching and sneaking but I always had to take a time out and find some moss. I don't know what it is about sneaking around spying on folks that makes me have to go, but it does. I'm not a Game Warden or anything close but I bet they carry paper with them and use alot.
I don't watch horror movies because what you let in your brain is good or BAD. I coonhunt by myself most nights. I have caught glimpses of Lepricon looking folks when I get in certain palmetto patches darting here and there. Last year, one night, I had a dog trailing in a bad place I could not get in to or call him out. I left my coat on the ground and was fixing to leave. Since I don't drink a drop while I am hunting, I called the hunt over to myself and fixed me a strong drink out of a pint I had in my toolbox. I said well, I'll just leave to other half of the bottle here by the coat in case they were Lepricons.
The way out is long and winding . Just before I got to the paved road there was my dog standing in the dirt trail. I went back to get my coat. When I got back the bottle was dry.
I have been back to that place several times to hunt. After the third time I learned to lock my toolbox or I would not have a toddy when I got back out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh.....Drankus and I hooked up last night for a few cold'uns!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bobby!



Hey Keebs. How you been doin? I haven't been able to get on here and drivel much lately. I spend about three to four days a week out in the field and usually use Friday's for my office / catch up day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's why I gotta start gettin ready now. I leave for Nashville tomorrow afternoon(driving) to work Sunday. Then leave there Sunday night to Memphis, work there Monday and leave there Monday night to work Little Rock Tuesday. Then get up and drive home (9 hrs) on Wednesday mornin.
> 
> I'll be wore slap out come Wednesday night and Thursday morn.





Jeff C. said:


> Oh.....Drankus and I hooked up last night for a few cold'uns!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey Keebs. How you been doin? I haven't been able to get on here and drivel much lately. I spend about three to four days a week out in the field and usually use Friday's for my office / catch up day.


just get here when ya can!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That Scrapy is a sport model.
> Talking bout feeling like your being watched in the woods.
> 
> 
> ...


lawd have mercy!


Jeff C. said:


> Oh.....Drankus and I hooked up last night for a few cold'uns!


 ALWAYS good to catch up with one another on occasion!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

jeff c=hungover?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Kind of reminds me of the drivelers!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff c=hungover?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff c=hungover?




No sir.....we were just chillaxin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's the newest Family member, my daughter Caitlin's pup.....Say hello to Bert!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir.....we were just chillaxin!



he still using my pank coozie?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of reminds me of the drivelers!


 I'd say that's 'bout right!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's the newest Family member, my daughter Caitlin's pup.....Say hello to Bert!


aawww look at them eyes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

I popped the heads off of 40 lbs. of shrimp, boiled 3 dozen crabs, taters, corn, onions, and sausage, made some shrimp stock, and cleaned up all the mess yesterday before 5:00, so I could take Jag to baseball practice. I was too busy to even get pics of the other stuff, but here's the shrimp stock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he still using my pank coozie?






















Hankus?...........use a coozie?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's the newest Family member, my daughter Caitlin's pup.....Say hello to Bert!





Aw man...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> aawww look at them eyes!



I saw pics of his siblings, he looks _NOTHING_ like the rest of them. He had to have a different sire. The rest looked like Boxer/Rottweiler mix.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Aw man...



He wouldn't stand still long enough for me to get a good pic of that brindle, Nic. He's got a hound dog gait, and he attacks his food like a hound.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Working on my post count.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Working on my post count.



Your hard work is greatly appreciated, thanks Sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your hard work is greatly appreciated, thanks Sir



^^^^^ See above, I'm going all in!

Mud?

hom03?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

BERT!


Kang Chief.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> BERT!
> 
> 
> Kang Chief.



Ernie?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> BERT!
> 
> 
> Kang Chief.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ernie?



I've got _NO_ clue how they came up with Bert!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's plum chilly out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got _NO_ clue how they came up with Bert!



Maybe they listen to The Bert Show in the mornins. 99.7FM


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's plum chilly out there.



wanna trade? you can come finish pulling this 600lbs of wire for me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wanna trade? you can come finish pulling this 600lbs of wire for me



I'm good, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe they listen to The Bert Show in the mornins. 99.7FM



They better watch out, I might adopt him.  

Boudreaux doesn't like him though!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm good, but thanks anyway.



  cancel that 800lbs now


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cancel that 800lbs now


werk it baybay, werk it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

What's the post count now, bOOM bOOM? I forgot how to get it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What's the post count now, bOOM bOOM? I forgot how to get it



<table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td class="tcat" colspan="2">Who Posted? 		Total Posts: 439
 	</td> </tr> <tr> 	<td class="thead" width="100%">User Name</td> 	<td class="thead">Posts</td> </tr> <tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			havin_fun_huntin 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">124</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			mrs. hornet22 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">52</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Keebs 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">48</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			hdm03 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">43</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Jeff C. 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">33</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Hooked On Quack 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">23</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			blood on the ground 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">20</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Nicodemus 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">16</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			mudracing101 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">16</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Wycliff 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">12</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			gobbleinwoods 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">12</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			EAGLE EYE 444 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">8</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Nugefan 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">5</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			KyDawg 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">5</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			LOVEMYLABXS 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">4</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Crickett 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">4</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Hornet22 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">4</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Workin2Hunt 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">3</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Nitram4891 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">3</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Migmack 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">2</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			RUTTNBUCK 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">1</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			rydert 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs h tutu......what route do yall take to Edisto?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

woohooo im still more than double the next person


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

BTW, did any of yall FB folks notice dirts hot wife bragging on lil dirt?  I bet dirt is happy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs h tutu......what route do yall take to Edisto?



ummmmmm been going there since I was 12 years old, but I couldn't tell ya. That would be an H22 quetion


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I'm catchin up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmmm been going there since I was 12 years old, but I couldn't tell ya. That would be an H22 quetion



  


 I should've known.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I should've known.



I know we go to HOTgusta, then Barnwell, then Walterboro(that's where we stop at the Wal Mart and git salt water tackle).


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

mrsh=always lost


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

boom boom=all alone


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW, did any of yall FB folks notice dirts hot wife bragging on lil dirt?  I bet dirt is happy


that's why I was hunting him earlier, was gonna tell him "grats" on the kid!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmmm been going there since I was 12 years old, but I couldn't tell ya. That would be an H22 quetion


one thing we are soooooo different on.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> boom boom=all alone


you sure?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> <table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td class="tcat" colspan="2">Who Posted? 		Total Posts: 439
> </td> </tr> <tr> 	<td class="thead" width="100%">User Name</td> 	<td class="thead">Posts</td> </tr> <tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			havin_fun_huntin 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">124</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			mrs. hornet22 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">52</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Keebs 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">48</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			hdm03 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">43</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Jeff C. 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">33</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Hooked On Quack 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">23</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			blood on the ground 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">20</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Nicodemus 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">16</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			mudracing101 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">16</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Wycliff 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">12</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			gobbleinwoods 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">12</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			EAGLE EYE 444 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">8</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Nugefan 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">5</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			KyDawg 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">5</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			LOVEMYLABXS 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">4</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Crickett 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">4</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Hornet22 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">4</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Workin2Hunt 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">3</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			Nitram4891 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">3</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			Migmack 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">2</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt1"> 		 			RUTTNBUCK 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt1">1</td> </tr><tr> 	<td class="alt2"> 		 			rydert 		 	</td> 	<td class="alt2">1</td></tr></tbody></table>


Dert's in dead last place.


Jeff C. said:


> mrs h tutu......what route do yall take to Edisto?


You git your pre-registration email yesterday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

I thought the boy might be going to da beach wiff us, but nooooooo.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought the boy might be going to da beach wiff us, but nooooooo.


tell him I said "Git to the beach!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert's in dead last place.
> 
> You git your pre-registration email yesterday



Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> boom boom=all alone



I was fixin a plate!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

If Quack's going to Savannah, he aint but bout an hour and some away from us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was fixin a plate!



Killin me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey........................................crown me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey........................................crown me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

Quick flyby as I eat lunch and it sure doesn't look as good as those shrimps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


>










gobbleinwoods said:


> Quick flyby as I eat lunch and it sure doesn't look as good as those shrimps.


Yep, same here. Jeff C.= Kang of lunch toady.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= Kang of lunch toady.



Sho nuff beats my Subway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, same here. Jeff C.= Kang of lunch toady.



Walked right on to the shrimp boat and bought those!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Dang near made me wanna sell erything and go buy a 120  footer and live on it with MizT and Jag just sellin our catch.

I'd name the boat the ~MizT~

Don't think she'd go for it though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Bought those shrimps in Biloxi, but the Capt. told me he caught them off the Louisiana coast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang near made me wanna sell erything and go buy a 120  footer and live on it with MizT and Jag just sellin our catch.
> 
> I'd name the boat the ~MizT~
> 
> Don't think she'd go for it though!



Go For It! 

H22 always said he'd name his boat ~Amanda L.~
He do have a gun named~ Louise~.

Yes that's my middle name.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's done got HOT out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go For It!
> 
> H22 always said he'd name his boat ~Amanda L.~
> He do have a gun named~ Louise~.
> ...



That would make a good boat name! 

And......all this time we've been callin bOOM bOOM Nancy, when it's really Louise.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was fixin a plate!


where's mine?!?!?dang that looks good!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey........................................crown me.












mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go For It!
> 
> H22 always said he'd name his boat ~Amanda L.~
> He do have a gun named~ Louise~.
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That would make a good boat name!
> 
> And......all this time we've been callin bOOM bOOM Nancy, when it's really Louise.



 I actually thought about him as I typed Louise.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That would make a good boat name!
> 
> And......all this time we've been callin bOOM bOOM Nancy, when it's really Louise.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I actually thought about him as I typed Louise.



sweet mother of pearl...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet mother of pearl...


 who's pearl?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> who's pearl?



Dont ask me, im clammed up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> who's pearl?



i was wondering who amanda L was...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff is here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was wondering who amanda L was...



Pearl's Mama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

I can almost see it.....Me, MizT, and Jag!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pearl's Mama.



^^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pearl's Mama.



as long as the L isnt short for leigh...

dated one girl leigh, married another.. both  of em


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I can almost see it.....Me, MizT, and Jag!



That's the Life! 
But a WHOLE lotta work too.




Dang if I didn't get Quanged again. I'm gonna play the lotto this evenin.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont ask me, im clammed up


drink prune juice, it'll help...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was wondering who amanda L was...


er'y body knows her!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pearl's Mama.





Jeff C. said:


> I can almost see it.....Me, MizT, and Jag!


oh wow..............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's the Life!
> But a WHOLE lotta work too.
> 
> 
> ...


split it wiff ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's the Life!
> But a WHOLE lotta work too.
> 
> 
> ...



Best job I've ever had, but feast or famine! 

No lack of adventure though....never knew what was going to happen on any given day. Sometimes good, sometimes bad! 

And you're correct....hard work!  

Buy me a ticket, please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> split it wiff ya!



My friend that I had dinner with last Friday never played the lotto until the previous Wednesday. She had a bad day at work and stopped at the store and bought a scratch off. She won 500.00. Didn't even know she had won. Her hubby saw the ticket and told her she won. She bought us all drinks and dinner.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My friend that I had dinner with last Friday never played the lotto the previous Wednesday. She had a bad day at work and stopped at the store and bought a scratch off. She won 500.00. Didn't even know she had won. Her hubby saw the ticket and told her she won. She bought us all drinks and dinner.


now that's a goooood friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Bout ready for a nap with a puppy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now that's a goooood friend!



She's been my very best friend since 9th grade. She's the BEST!

Gave every bit of that 500.00 away.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout ready for a nap with a puppy!



Puppy breath!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now that's a goooood friend!



I didn't proof my work.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's been my very best friend since 9th grade. She's the BEST!
> 
> Gave every bit of that 500.00 away.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Puppy breath!


LOVE, love, love puppy breath!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't proof my work.


----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

hey erery body...........


----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

you folks that are my facebook friends need to check out lil dirt.....he sho done made his daddy proud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> you folks that are my facebook friends need to check out lil dirt.....he sho done made his daddy proud


DERT! 
As well you should be! 


He aint so lil


----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DERT!
> As well you should be!
> 
> 
> He aint so lil



true dat......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> true dat......



Awesome photo!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> you folks that are my facebook friends need to check out lil dirt.....he sho done made his daddy proud


you don't know how to look at it & see how many of us has "liked" said picture?!?! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome photo!


^^^what she said!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's shaping up to be a cannonball kinda day!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I mean, it's shaping up to be a cannonball kinda day!


not here, rain moving in...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not here, rain moving in...............



Ya'll need the rain, don'tcha


It was cloud and a bit chilly this mornin. I didn't like it one little bit.


----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you don't know how to look at it & see how many of us has "liked" said picture?!?!



 yeah I can......I just wanted to brag on him some 
more............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. = Dreamin about shrimpin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Quang?


----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Guess not.


----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quang?



all hail........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> yeah I can......I just wanted to brag on him some
> more............



What he do? 


W2H = Not Dert's friend on FB


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> What he do?
> 
> 
> W2H = Not Dert's friend on FB



shoot me a Pm.....we can be facebook friends


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll need the rain, don'tcha
> 
> 
> It was cloud and a bit chilly this mornin. I didn't like it one little bit.


oh yeah, but I ain't had near enough pool time yet.........


rydert said:


> yeah I can......I just wanted to brag on him some
> more............


and with good reason!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quang?


Look at you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> What he do?
> 
> 
> W2H = Not Dert's friend on FB



What can't he do would be the better question. The boy excels in erything he does.
THIS week he was named player of the week by his football team.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Guess what time it iiiiiisssssssssss.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Times up! 
No more guesses.
Here's the answer. 
Going to play lotto and then.................................CANNONBALL.
Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times up!
> No more guesses.
> Here's the answer.
> Going to play lotto and then.................................CANNONBALL.
> Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW, did any of yall FB folks notice dirts hot wife bragging on lil dirt?  I bet dirt is happy





rydert said:


> you folks that are my facebook friends need to check out lil dirt.....he sho done made his daddy proud


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times up!
> No more guesses.
> Here's the answer.
> Going to play lotto and then.................................CANNONBALL.
> Ya'll have a good one.





Keebs said:


> Anybody seen Rydert?!?!?


 that's why I wuz huntin him early dis mornin...........


----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's why I wuz huntin him early dis mornin...........



 Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> Keebs


 dddeeerrrrtttttttt.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. = Dreamin about shrimpin



Didn get a chance.....Bert thinks I'm a chew toy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn get a chance.....Bert thinks I'm a chew toy!


you better quit playin & get to packin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Congrats to lil Dert......

And Hi to Mrs Dert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you better quit playin & get to packin!



You know me too well 

Just now havin my 1st Irish coffee!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You know me too well
> 
> Just now havin my 1st Irish coffee!


To know ya is to love ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm scalin back...hope H22 brangs a lot of stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> To know ya is to love ya!



 Most of my stuff is in da camper....I think.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm scalin back...hope H22 brangs a lot of stuff!


   yeah, right! 


Jeff C. said:


> Most of my stuff is in da camper....I think.


'ing it is!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Congrats to lil Dert......
> 
> And Hi to Mrs Dert!



^^^ X2


Tell Mrs Dert hey from me too. She'll know what it means.


----------



## rydert (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Congrats to lil Dert......
> 
> And Hi to Mrs Dert!



thanks.....and I'll tell her....


i'm out, have a great weekend!!

I gotta work tomorrow


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Crap




I swear, that hdmo3, can't fix the clock and now the dang thing is stuck!  I'm so ready for 5:00!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I swear, that hdmo3, can't fix the clock and now the dang thing is stuck!  I'm so ready for 5:00!!!



4kwenty!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I swear, that hdmo3, can't fix the clock and now the dang thing is stuck!  I'm so ready for 5:00!!!



 Me too!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 4kwenty!


4:26 but still not 5:00!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 4:26 but still not 5:00!



Your reply was late!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

4:31


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

4:32


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

tick tock......tick tock......tick tock


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Your reply was late!





fo dirty tree


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Your reply was late!


oh hush!


Jeff C. said:


> tick tock......tick tock......tick tock


 bring me some of them skrimps...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs =


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> fo dirty tree


you to, too, two!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> fo dirty tree



Hey Keebs, it is now 4:35.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you to, too, two!





Keebs = clock watchin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish 5:00 would hurry up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

It's 5:00 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Not @ Keebs office though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet mother of pearl...





Keebs said:


> who's pearl?



Louise's mother I imagine.

4:36 and I am done for the day and already in t-shirt and shorts.   Gone is the tie.   Wheeeeeeee


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

For all you folks waiting to board the 5 o clock train...The time is now fo thirty seben.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs office goes by the forum clock!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

It's only 4:12 Keebs!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs office goes by the forum clock!





fo tirty nine


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Keebs.......gobble = already chillin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

19 mo minits Keebs!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebs.......gobble = already chillin!



Keebs gonna get you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs h tutu swimmin and havin a cold one Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Keebs gonna get you.



Tell her to "Brang It"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

hfh.....say sumpin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

hey keebsiswatchintheclock  does this help?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's 5 o'clock at da Cafe 356.Cheers smiley.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt, mrs. hornet22, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+, Keebs+


We sho got a lot of clock watchers in here this evenin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey keebsiswatchintheclock  does this help?



  



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's 5 o'clock at da Cafe 356.Cheers smiley.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Workin2Hunt, mrs. hornet22, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+, Keebs+
> 
> 
> We sho got a lot of clock watchers in here this evenin.



I don't get started til 5:00!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

What up, Quackbrohole?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Lemme go freshen my drank up. Gone smiley. Giggling smiley.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Keebs, it is now 4:35.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Keebs = clock watchin





Jeff C. said:


> Not @ Keebs office though.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Louise's mother I imagine.
> 
> 4:36 and I am done for the day and already in t-shirt and shorts.   Gone is the tie.   Wheeeeeeee


I bet you look spiffy in a tie...........


Jeff C. said:


> It's only 4:12 Keebs!


 hush yo mouf!


Jeff C. said:


> Tell her to "Brang It"!


where's my bat............


gobbleinwoods said:


> hey keebsiswatchintheclock  does this help?


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's 5 o'clock at da Cafe 356.Cheers smiley.


I love you to, two, too, sista!

Close enough, I'm shuttin this place down & headed to god's country!
Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't get started til 5:00!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lemme go freshen my drank up. Gone smiley. Giggling smiley.



Mrs H = Tingly



W2H = Outofhere

Y'all have a good weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ....
> I bet you look spiffy in a tie...........
> 
> 
> ...



some days I surprise them and wear a shirt and pants too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Workin2Hunt, mrs. hornet22, Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+, Keebs+
> 
> 
> We sho got a lot of clock watchers in here this evenin.



I aint got a +. Hammers smiley


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint got a +. Hammers smiley



you have a + on my side.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of reminds me of the drivelers!





Man I'm diggin that !!!  Never heard it before !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> What up, Quackbrohole?





Somebody tell Crickett I read back !!


Waiting on 7am Sat morning Chiefbro !!! 


Ya'll have safe travels and a GREAT weekend !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you have a + on my side.



Fine smiley.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh.....say sumpin!



sumpin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hubby home. Dancin nanna smiley.

Gone smiley.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2014)

Just passing through!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just passing through!!!!!



What highway is that on?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 19, 2014)

Hired the boy to change the oil in my truck! Mistake of the year!!!
6 quarts of burnt motor oil has now made its permanent mark on my concrete!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hired the boy to change the oil in my truck! Mistake of the year!!!
> 6 quarts of burnt motor oil has now made its permanent mark on my concrete!!!!



Dawn dish detergent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hired the boy to change the oil in my truck! Mistake of the year!!!
> 6 quarts of burnt motor oil has now made its permanent mark on my concrete!!!!






He's catching up with the Jag !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2014)

Yall having to much fun down in Georgia, Stop that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's catching up with the Jag !!!



Jag for Hire!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

bog = Valdez


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall having to much fun down in Georgia, Stop that.



Evenin Pops!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Chiefbroho, ya'll going to Edisto too ??


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2014)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbroho, ya'll going to Edisto too ??



Yessir!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 19, 2014)

at customer, IM OUT


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir!





What dayz will ya'll be there ??  Dawn and I will be just down the skreet in Savannah/Tybee ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> at customer, IM OUT


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What dayz will ya'll be there ??  Dawn and I will be just down the skreet in Savannah/Tybee ...



Thursday afternoon, Friday, and Saturday, will be leaving Sunday moanin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thursday afternoon, Friday, and Saturday, will be leaving Sunday moanin.





Crap, we'll be home no later than this Wed. 


Prolly leavin Sunday to Savannah, then to Tybee Monday, back home Tues, or Wed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, we'll be home no later than this Wed.
> 
> 
> Prolly leavin Sunday to Savannah, then to Tybee Monday, back home Tues, or Wed.



Yep....timing was off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Gotta go pull the camper out and see what's in it....CYL!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go pull the camper out and see what's in it....CYL!



Probably all the stuff you left in it.   Remember you took 3 times as much as you needed to the beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably all the stuff you left in it.   Remember you took 3 times as much as you needed to the beach.





Yep....and I'm doin it again!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully I've got a inshore trip lined up at Tybee !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hopefully I've got a inshore trip lined up at Tybee !!!



Sweet!  

Next time I go down I'm going to rent a kayak. I found a couple of areas to put in and do some back water fishin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Next time I go down I'm going to rent a kayak. I found a couple of areas to put in and do some back water fishin.



Dad gum Jeff C. Theys a place at Edisto lookin for folks to buy their kayak buisness. Go for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dad gum Jeff C. Theys a place at Edisto lookin for folks to buy their kayak buisness. Go for it.



Well I'll be durned! Maybe I could talk MizT into that and a shrimpin boat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Well I'll be durned! Maybe I could talk MizT into that and a shrimpin boat



They aint got but one skimpin boat down there no more , go for it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> some days I surprise them and wear a shirt and pants too.


 I KNEW you'd say that!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I'm diggin that !!!  Never heard it before !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU read back?!?!???!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Havin some friends ova tomorrow for some bbq, stew, slaw, ribzzzzzzz !!   


Gonna get 'em to help me cover the pool after I feed 'em !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Gawd I hatethis I pad Qusck, Keebs, speak up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Havin some friends ova tomorrow for some bbq, stew, slaw, ribzzzzzzz !!
> 
> 
> Gonna get 'em to help me cover the pool after I feed 'em !!



Thanks for the invite,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for the invite,





'Cmoan ova around 2ish !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Cmoan ova around 2ish !!!



Day late........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Got a brand new Yildiz ova unda wiff Comp n Chokes ......and aint neva shot it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Havin some friends ova tomorrow for some bbq, stew, slaw, ribzzzzzzz !!
> 
> 
> Gonna get 'em to help me cover the pool after I feed 'em !!



Hey Quackbro.....I ain't gonna be able to make that BBQ feast tomorrow, something came up, sorry man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a brand new Yildiz ova unda wiff Comp n Chokes ......and aint neva shot it.



Choot that sucka!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

My son looks juss like Jesus. Gawd he's gorgeous. Kinda like Jag.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Choot that sucka!



Wood luv to. H22 makin me LOL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son looks juss like Jesus. Gawd he's gorgeous. Kinda like Jag.




They's some lucky boys...young men!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs h tu tu.......how far of a walk is it to the beach @ Edisto? Do I need my cart?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebsy!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gawd I hatethis I pad Qusck, Keebs, speak up.


sorry, got *distracted*.............


----------



## Keebs (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy!


keebsy=soooooojealous, of ya'll's trip, so ya'll gotta have a major big time for me!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs h tu tu.......how far of a walk is it to the beach @ Edisto? Do I need my cart?



37 but only 22 to the potty


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keebsy=soooooojealous, of ya'll's trip, so ya'll gotta have a major big time for me!!



 You better believe we are going to have a major big time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 37 but only 22 to the potty



You counted?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keebsy=soooooojealous, of ya'll's trip, so ya'll gotta have a major big time for me!!



Got you glasses packed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gawd I hatethis I pad Qusck, Keebs, speak up.



Quack = Qusck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey 
ERIT.Ya'll wont get it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = Qusck



I know, right.


----------



## Ole' Dad (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Aunt Mandy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 37 but only 22 to the potty





Jeff C. said:


> You counted?




I wonder if those #'s include staggering ?? 





Jeff C. said:


> Quack = Qusck





Qusckbrohole . . 




Ole' Dad said:


> Hey Aunt Mandy!!





Hey Mandy's nephew !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey my first born. Love that avitar.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Quack don't uou mess with my boy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack don't uou mess with my boy.





Pfffffffffffffffft, go to bed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffft, go to bed.



Jealous much. Night,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2014)

Crown me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crown me



I got yo Crown!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got yo Crown!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



 

I was waitin on her!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Mrs. Hornet + dranky drank = mean to Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mrs. Hornet + dranky drank = mean to Quack



mrs h tu tu = quacked up


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2014)

This was on the square in Sandersville today........Killed by a Waco native!!

12 foot....450 Lbs. As stated by the guy that killed it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 805742
> 
> This was on the square in Sandersville today........Killed by a Waco native!!
> 
> 12 foot....450 Lbs. As stated by the guy that killed it!!



That's a beast! Wonder where it was killed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

I saw that earlier Mitch, gator was killed somewhere else???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw that earlier Mitch, gator was killed somewhere else???


Warner Robbins.........The picture posted is one that I took........So I saw this with my own eyes!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Warner Robbins





Houston county has tags, but WACO and Baldwin don't??


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 19, 2014)

hey bye


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Houston county has tags, but WACO and Baldwin don't??



I think you draw for tags in zones.........Some zones have more gators than others!!

I think Waco is is in one of the least productive zones??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2014)

Idiot nephews took my bro's new Lamborghini and his Mercedes and raced them at the airport.  Got up to 180mph, Mercedes won . . .  Nephew in the Lambo can't speed shift, and got skeered . . 



IDJITZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dang Idgit nephews........they oughta known that a VW Rabbit will out run both of those automobiles!!!  

Sounds like they musta had a driving instructor named Quack!!!  I bet they were wearing their cheekin masks and had their feathered up costumes on as well because as you said, they were skeered & cheekin!!!  

I bet since Gobblin took off his "tie" yesterday, he is probably ONLY wearing just a smile now!!!  Nothing like prancing around in a jockey strap and flip-flops on the weekends though. I wonder if his "mountain" neighbors know that he sleep walks nekkid too.  Wait, I must be confused, I think that was Quack that does all of that sleep walking stuff.

As you can tell, I need a cup or three of some fresh brewed coffee to help straighten out my mind this morning.   

Now it is Saturday, so get your butts out of that bed and get a move on.  Do something productive today in spite of yourself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2014)

Mornin EE and GW !!!


Going home shortly, gonna take a short nap, go to Sparta, pick up the bbq, stew, slaw and ribs!!



Ya'll have a GREAT weekend, hollatcha later !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2014)

I will never tell about sleep walking    Butt until I have my coffee I am still half asleep.   

Unless they are used to 180 they might need a change of drawers.  Been there done that in my younger days.  The speed not the drawers needed part.  Hit 120 in my pickup while in NE on one of the straight country roads out there and asked myself why?  backed it down.

But the coffee if freshly brewed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I will never tell about sleep walking    Butt until I have my coffee I am still half asleep.
> 
> Unless they are used to 180 they might need a change of drawers.  Been there done that in my younger days.  The speed not the drawers needed part.  Hit 120 in my pickup while in NE on one of the straight country roads out there and asked myself why?  backed it down.
> 
> But the coffee if freshly brewed





Did the same in my wife's SR3, stoopid, I'm too old for that crap.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 20, 2014)

I hit 115 going down a big long hill on Washington rd coming back from the lake. I was in a Mitsubishi mighty Mac truck, steering got lose and felt like the front wheels were coming off the ground.. I was 18 and never tried that again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2014)

At some point, Boyz have a need for speed....mornin kids.


----------



## cramer (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee G 
Wifey made a pound cake yesterday and as usual it is awesome
I gotta do double aerobics this mornin
That will wear you out


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, I am off to the country to check on my property and change out cards on cameras again today.

Hope all of you stay safe and have a good day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2014)

cramer said:


> Thanks for the coffee G
> Wifey made a pound cake yesterday and as usual it is awesome
> I gotta do double aerobics this mornin
> That will wear you out



She made the cake so are the aerobics should be with her?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2014)

In the stand by myself this morning... I have to admit, it's not as much fun as it used to be before I started hunting with my kids!!

I did have a couple of beautiful labrador retrievers come by earlier.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2014)

Morning youngins, hope everybody is enjoying this fine Wednesday morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2014)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, went to bed at 9, can't sleep guess I'll be up all day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr, went to bed at 9, can't sleep guess I'll be up all day.



Watch foobaw, cover the pool, eat some good grub, and then shoot doves. There. Your day is planned out. You're Welcome!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Watch foobaw, cover the pool, eat some good grub, and then shoot doves. There. Your day is planned out. You're Welcome!






Still too early for my field, really don't feel like it today.  Think I'll just lay up in the recliner, do a lil grazing and drankin and watch GT put the smack down on VT . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still too early for my field, really don't feel like it today.  Think I'll just lay up in the recliner, do a lil grazing and drankin and watch GT put the smack down on VT . .



uhh... yeah. That'll happen.
Man, i can't wait till next year. Drop the deer lease and join a dove club. This trying to find shoots when i'm not on call sucks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> uhh... yeah. That'll happen.
> Man, i can't wait till next year. Drop the deer lease and join a dove club. This trying to find shoots when i'm not on call sucks.





I can hook you up, but it's a loooooooong drive for you.

Ya'll got betta bird hunting down there, shouldn't be hard for you to get into a coupla clubs.


Save a day, or two to come see us, and we'll do better than last time !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can hook you up, but it's a loooooooong drive for you.
> 
> Ya'll got betta bird hunting down there, shouldn't be hard for you to get into a coupla clubs.
> 
> ...



You got it, bro! I got a lot of vacation time and i'm not gonna mess with the deer this year. Got a couple of buddies that love to kill deer but don't like to eat them. 
Now, if i can just find a dove club that feels the same way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 20, 2014)

Reckon I'll plan my drive today to get to Nashville in time to kick back and watch the LSU game.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll plan my drive today to get to Nashville in time to kick back and watch the LSU game.


Safe travels, Chief!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2014)

Chief coming to see Ky.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs.


How ya doin, Charlie!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 20, 2014)

im here, gotta make sure all yall be behavin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 20, 2014)

We are in Tifton today.  Its beautiful here.  Think I might ride by muds and empty the bed of the truck in his front yard


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We are in Tifton today.  Its beautiful here.  Think I might ride by muds and empty the bed of the truck in his front yard


 double dawg dare ya!

hey, did you taste the apple sauce?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> double dawg dare ya!
> 
> hey, did you taste the apple sauce?



No maam, not yet.  I don't wanna open it till hes able to eat it.  I am going to try some then tho for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam, not yet.  I don't wanna open it till hes able to eat it.  I am going to try some then tho for sure.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 20, 2014)

steak and baked taters for din din


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> steak and baked taters for din din


Trying my hand at stuffed peppers............ I just winged it, results to follow later........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 20, 2014)

diner was good. mama made a "honey bun" cake.  it was GOOOD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> diner was good. mama made a "honey bun" cake.  it was GOOOD


is that like "monkey bread"??
Stuffed peppers weren't too bad......... may try it again next year.....


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?


 idjit.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> is that like "monkey bread"??
> Stuffed peppers weren't too bad......... may try it again next year.....
> 
> idjit.........



no maam, taste just like a honey bun..    peppers weren't great or too much prep?

never know, mud gets on at night some


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still too early for my field, really don't feel like it today.  Think I'll just lay up in the recliner, do a lil grazing and drankin and watch GT put the smack down on VT . .





rhbama3 said:


> uhh... yeah. That'll happen.
> Man, i can't wait till next year. Drop the deer lease and join a dove club. This trying to find shoots when i'm not on call sucks.





Pookie's predictionzzzzzzzzzz . . . 




Go TECH 4-0 !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie's predictionzzzzzzzzzz . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who would have THUNK IT !!!!  

Quack, you do realize that if YOU had not told all of us just how bad those Jackets were and then you had such a lockerroom meeting a week or so ago with those Jackets, none of this would have ever happened.  


Wow, just Wow !!!   Man, Michael Brewer, the Hokies quarterback really completed a lot of passes........BUT most of those completions were to the Yellow Jackets!!!!

I learned that you don't have to be good, you just have to be lucky at the right time.   Looks like Coach Paul Johnson may be able to save his job after all.  


Aahh, Gobblin has now arrived with some fresh brewed coffee for me and you other earlybird drivelers.  Thanks Gobblin, you are right on time as usual.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2014)

Sunday morning and the coffee is good going down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2014)

Well EE I was over in the sports posting up the scores in the pick 'em while the coffee made.  Thus it really is fresh as can be.


----------



## cramer (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee G
It goes good with this pound cakeI gained 4 pounds off one pound cake yesterday - thanks to Chief


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 21, 2014)

Gobblin, sorry that it took so long to get back to you BUT I have been washing clothes, eating breakfast, and reading the newspaper (that was late this morning) for a while now.

Got to get ready later and go enjoy a good fish fry, see lots of friends, and enjoy some really good Bluegrass music up in Lincolnton.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 21, 2014)

Mornin folks

Another tuff day with only 8 more to go till lift off. Want to start loading the truck but still just a bit early but I am stuffing what I can into the trailer and when Franko get's bacvk out next weekend with his stuff I can get serious  He did get out the other day to burn a little powder 

Man this is going to be a long week ..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

No more Goody's powders for me, those thangs are killin my stomach.  Thought I was gonna die this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

'Pose to had gone to Savannah today, stomach hurts so bad gonna leave tomorrow for Tybee instead.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Pose to had gone to Savannah today, stomach hurts so bad gonna leave tomorrow for Tybee instead.



Get well Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Pose to had gone to Savannah today, stomach hurts so bad gonna leave tomorrow for Tybee instead.


dang Quack..........


KyDawg said:


> Get well Quack.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Wife's napping on the couch, Susie's laying behind me snoring in my office, I'm watching North Dallas 40 !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Get well Quack.





Keebs said:


> dang Quack..........
> 
> Hiya Charlie!






Thanks ya'll, I ain't sick, just in a lil gut pain . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks ya'll, I ain't sick, just in a lil gut pain . . .


pain=not feeling good=get to feeling better soon........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pain=not feeling good=get to feeling better soon........



what does drmommakeebsthehealer say that he needs to ease the pain and cure what ails him?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what does drmommakeebsthehealer say that he needs to ease the pain and cure what ails him?


not sure, never dealt with this before, but like was mentioned, the stomach lining needs to be healed............ I want to think milk is good for it, gives it a protective lining........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

Scratch that, no milk!!!!!!!

The Bottom Line
      There is a lot of talk about antacid medications, NSAIDs, and drugs to        treat bacteria.  Why?  Because pharmaceuticals are highly profitable        businesses.  Money drives the information. Unfortunately, other than        avoiding NSAIDs, none of the medications offers a permanent solution.  The        permanent solution is to put good foods into your stomach – and these        foods are starches, vegetables and fruits.  Right! A nonprofit approach,        but it is the truth.
1)           Fill your stomach with a        plant based diet
2)           Avoid high protein foods        including meat and dairy products
3)           Use garlic and thyme for        spices
4)           Use pepper spices with        caution – they burn, but do not cause injury
5)           Avoid beer, wine, and        champagne
6)           Avoid coffee and        decaffeinated coffee
7)           Keep your body healthy to        avoid stomach damaging drugs
8)           Take Tylenol rather than        aspirin or NSAIDs if prone to stomach trouble
9)           Take liquid or tablet        antacids initially, then antacid pills for unresolved problems
10)        As a last resort,        investigate and treat an H. pylori infection


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not sure, never dealt with this before, but like was mentioned, the stomach lining needs to be healed............ I want to think milk is good for it, gives it a protective lining........





Keebs said:


> Scratch that, no milk!!!!!!!
> 
> The Bottom Line
> There is a lot of talk about antacid medications, NSAIDs, and drugs to        treat bacteria.  Why?  Because pharmaceuticals are highly profitable        businesses.  Money drives the information. Unfortunately, other than        avoiding NSAIDs, none of the medications offers a permanent solution.  The        permanent solution is to put good foods into your stomach – and these        foods are starches, vegetables and fruits.  Right! A nonprofit approach,        but it is the truth.
> ...





Keebs + advice ='s try to kill da Quack .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs + advice ='s try to kill da Quack .


 not intentionally!!  At least I researched & re-tracked!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not intentionally!!  At least I researched & re-tracked!





Yeah, but it was too late, went and chugged a half gallon of milk  . . 






Actually I was gonna make a White Russian . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but it was too late, went and chugged a half gallon of milk  . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well at least the alcohol will counteract the milk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

^^^^^^^  Keebs too funnay !!!





Nicodemus = "The Patriot"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Quack ='s the only one here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack ='s the only one here



Not true o vacationing one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Quack ='s KANG !!!




On vacation GW, but still hangin at da Shak ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack ='s KANG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shake the Shak  !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Shake the Shak  !!!!!





Yeah well, when my stomach unknotz I prolly will !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^  Keebs too funnay !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exsplain yo self............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack ='s the only one here





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah well, when my stomach unknotz I prolly will !!


any betta???  I know *I* am...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Exsplain yo self............
> 
> 
> 
> any betta???  I know *I* am...........





Neva seen the movie "The Patriot??"  If not watch it, Mel Gibson plays Nicodemus !! 


I'm ALOT betta, thanks !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2014)

Coffee is ready and the future looks better.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers.  This weekend should did fly by in a hurry.  

Quack, I surely hope that you are feeling better today.

I am hoping that no rain shows up today because I've got plenty of work to get done.

Gobblin, I smell coffee.  Is that you entering the drivelers hut with a truck load of your fresh brewed concoction???  Yep, you are right on schedule as always.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 22, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

how dee folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

Morning youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

Mornin, let's get this week behind us!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 22, 2014)

This is what is falling from the sky.  Read this entire post and check the link at the bottom for real excitement.

Well as I mentioned up above early this morning....this weekend surely did "fly by" in a hurry.

I got my pilots license and decided to become a bird yesterday.  How am I doing so far?????



















Yep, I had a lot of fun yesterday with a bunch of Bluegrass singers and lots of their fans as well.  Friends had about 5 or 6 grills and cookers going while they cooked up fried catfish, grilled chicken wings, hush puppies, french fries, tater-tots, cole slaw, plenty of ice cold drinks, and all sorts of desserts as well.  Had a blast as three different groups performed in entertaining the crowd.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

PS:  In truth, the actual pilot is Mr. Gary Ward also of Lincolnton, Georgia.  He is a world renowned stunt pilot who only lives a few miles from Lizzy's Farm location.  He was kind enough to put on a mini-performance for all of us in attendance yesterday.  After his aerial performance, he drove on over later and visited with everyone as well.  Google Gary Ward and check out his plane and his many achievements in being an awesome stunt pilot while performing all over the world.

Please watch the video link below of an unbelievable performance by Gary down in Panama City, Panama.  Make sure to fasten your seatbelt before watching because you just won't believe this.  PLEASE WATCH THIS ENTIRE VIDEO.

http://vimeo.com/23497577


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

hay?.......


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2014)

Mornin y'all! We finally got everything moved! Now I just gotta get everything put away!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay?.......


yaH!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! We finally got everything moved! Now I just gotta get everything put away!


 good deal!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> http://vimeo.com/23497577


thats a cool video EE


rydert said:


> hay?.......


hello?......


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! We finally got everything moved! Now I just gotta get everything put away!



unpacking is just as bad if not worse then packing...
Always hated moving.  Hope yall like the new place!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2014)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy !!!  Feeling much betta today, headed to Tybee shortly !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay?.......



My cows would not be so angry if you would bring them some Hay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2014)

Sausage gravy and biscuits !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sausage gravy and biscuits !!



brang nouf for errbody?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

i love biscuits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> brang nouf for errbody?





Nooooooooooooo . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

and gravy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy !!!  Feeling much betta today, headed to Tybee shortly !!


good deal!


KyDawg said:


> My cows would not be so angry if you would bring them some Hay.


do you get round rolls or square bales up there, Charlie?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooooooooooo . .


 bad Quack!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooooooooooo . .



Its ok quack, Luckily I made a big ol batch yesterday for breakfast.  My first time making sausage and gravy..   Turned out pretty ol good too if Ican toot my own horn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2014)

Headed to the coast, ya'll have a great day !!


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its ok quack, Luckily I made a big ol batch yesterday for breakfast.  My first time making sausage and gravy..   Turned out pretty ol good too if Ican toot my own horn



do what?........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the coast, ya'll have a great day !!


ya'll have a great trip!  Tell Dawn I said "Hi"!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> do what?........



shoot durt, I dont even know


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows would not be so angry if you would bring them some Hay.



I could play them a song with my piano..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ya'll have a great trip!  Tell Dawn I said "Hi"!!!



Tell her I said HEY


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shoot durt, I dont even know



I was concerned about you tooting your own horn...........
prayers sent..............


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ya'll have a great trip!  Tell Dawn I said "Hi"!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell her I said HEY



x's 3...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was concerned about you tooting your own horn...........
> prayers sent..............



maybe I can play a tune for KyD's cows?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ya'll have a great trip!  Tell Dawn I said "Hi"!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell her I said HEY





rydert said:


> x's 3...........





Will do !!  Grrrrrrrrrr, it's rainin . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do !!  Grrrrrrrrrr, it's rainin . .



"Tell Keebs and Durt I said hello.  Who is this Leroy fella?'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Morning Nic, or should i say afternoon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Lunch Time
Over halfway through with this one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

protein bar and water for me today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

water wasnt cold enough..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope muds ok, he hasn even checked in today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

DOnt worry folks, ill get us past this lazy driveler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

wish hdm03 and strang was here.  They post alot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Gonn cut grass today at work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Gonn cut grass at home tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

wed. day Im gonna spend time with Gage.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

thursday im gonna go huntin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Friday I might drank a cold one...

Yeah prolly not


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Friday I might drank a cold one...
> 
> Yeah prolly not



Headed to Pinehurst Friday......how far is that from you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> Headed to Pinehurst Friday......how far is that from you?



not TOO far.. 20 miles as a guess


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> good deal!
> 
> do you get round rolls or square bales up there, Charlie?



Round, angry cows don't like square ones, it just makes them more angry.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

Cow don't care nuthin bout no Piano Music


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lunch Time
> Over halfway through with this one.


here too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> DOnt worry folks, ill get us past this lazy driveler


we knew you'd step up to da plate!


rydert said:


> Headed to Pinehurst Friday......how far is that from you?


Ball game or work?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> not TOO far.. 20 miles as a guess


not far past Vienna, right? 


KyDawg said:


> Round, angry cows don't like square ones, it just makes them more angry.


got one guy wanted me to buy from him......... $75 a roll, got a better deal & cut him loose...........he even ran out last year!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> here too!
> 
> we knew you'd step up to da plate!
> 
> ...



I think so.  Nuthing in that little town cept  tractor dealer i thought


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

It is going to be $75 here Keebs and I didn't get much put up. Luckily I cut a deal with a neighbor on some land for hay trade and I will not have to buy any this year.


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

ball game Keebs...........
talked to a friend of mine that has put up 800 round bales...he said he is worried that's not going to be enough.....he says the winter is going to be rough again this year......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> ball game Keebs...........
> talked to a friend of mine that has put up 800 round bales...he said he is worried that's not going to be enough.....he says the winter is going to be rough again this year......



lil durt planning on smacking some pinehurst boys around?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think so.  Nuthing in that little town cept  tractor dealer i thought


'bout like Pineview....... blink & ya miss it..........


KyDawg said:


> It is going to be $75 here Keebs and I didn't get much put up. Luckily I cut a deal with a neighbor on some land for hay trade and I will not have to buy any this year.


 glad you worked a deal, wish I could......... 


rydert said:


> ball game Keebs...........
> talked to a friend of mine that has put up 800 round bales...he said he is worried that's not going to be enough.....he says the winter is going to be rough again this year......


I figured it HAD to ball game, but wanted to be sure.......... tell little dyrt to do good!
don't tell me that, the one I am getting it from now doesn't even have their barn filled up and they have critters to feed AND they sell to others...............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2014)

ya'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey!



how dee


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

hdm03+2x2/3 how was your long weekend?  did you get sober?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2014)

long weekend was great.....i didn't get sober until this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> long weekend was great.....i didn't get sober until this morning


you sobered up for mondays?  You shoulda waited til twosday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> ball game Keebs...........
> talked to a friend of mine that has put up 800 round bales...he said he is worried that's not going to be enough.....he says the winter is going to be rough again this year......





Keebs said:


> 'bout like Pineview....... blink & ya miss it..........


Pineview........that's what I was tinkin. It's between Hawkinsville and Abbeyville, right
Speaking of Hawkisville, I got to play wiff my newest great nephew this weekend. AND, two other great nephews came to swim. Them babies wear me slap out. 


hdm03 said:


> Hey!


I know what that means.


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lil durt planning on smacking some pinehurst boys around?



I hope he does, but he is the type that would never say anything like that....he kinda quiet that way....just maybe a grin if you asked him.....


Keebs said:


> I figured it HAD to ball game, but wanted to be sure.......... tell little dyrt to do good!
> don't tell me that, the one I am getting it from now doesn't even have their barn filled up and they have critters to feed AND they sell to others...............



thanks Keebs....i'll tell him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

oh my


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> I hope he does, but he is the type that would never say anything like that....he kinda quiet that way....just maybe a grin if you asked him.....
> 
> 
> thanks Keebs....i'll tell him



does he giggle alot?  


Pics I sen of the feela he looks like all business.  I think he can take ya durt


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pineview........that's what I was tinkin. It's between Hawkinsville and Abbeyville, right
> Speaking of Hawkisville, I got to play wiff my newest great nephew this weekend. AND, two other great nephews came to swim. Them babies wear me slap out.
> 
> I know what that means.


Yep, I was thinkin PiveVIEW when he first said it & was gonna be like I'LL BE THERE!!!!!! : then realized it was the "other" Pine......... 


rydert said:


> I hope he does, but he is the type that would never say anything like that....he kinda quiet that way....just maybe a grin if you asked him.....
> 
> 
> thanks Keebs....i'll tell him





havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh my


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> does he giggle alot?
> 
> 
> Pics I sen of the feela he looks like all business.  I think he can take ya durt



take him where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> take him where?



judging by the look on his face and the way hes built.  He cna make durt take him errwhere he wants


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Im gonna quit telling dirt to tell his wife hey.  mainly cause little dirt scares me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> does he giggle alot?






You do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You do.



 only in crowds.  Keebs can vouch im a little different in a smaller group.  Tho J did give me a good belly laugh the other day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> only in crowds.  Keebs can vouch im a little different in a smaller group.  Tho J did give me a good belly laugh the other day



She makes me laugh ALL the time. I love me some J.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She makes me laugh ALL the time. I love me some J.



x2 J is funny and dont even realize it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

u musta took a nap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> u musta took a nap



how does my keyboard miss so many letters?  i typed DURT musta took a nap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how does my keyboard miss so many letters?  i typed DURT musta took a nap



Might be the operator.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might be the operator.



this is no place for facts maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

facts are overrated


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

wonder how the dawgs did this weekend?


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> does he giggle alot?
> 
> 
> Pics I sen of the feela he looks like all business.  I think he can take ya durt


nope he don't giggle....
and he would never try and take me.....trust me on that one...



havin_fun_huntin said:


> judging by the look on his face and the way hes built.  He cna make durt take him errwhere he wants



that pic just makes him look mean


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> nope he don't giggle....
> and he would never try and take me.....trust me on that one...
> 
> 
> ...



durt rules with an iron fist.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder how the dawgs did this weekend?


66 to 0. 


rydert said:


> that pic just makes him look mean



Spose to look mean when you playz feetsball.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 66 to 0.
> 
> 
> Spose to look mean when you playz feetsball.



other team must hae not shown up?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2014)

Haay,,,,,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Bog!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey bog!



sup!?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haay,,,,,


Yo, BLood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haay,,,,,



Hey Blood.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

we need a cleanup on post 796


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> we need a cleanup on post 796



Here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Go For It. I quit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+

she must be getting the vacume ready?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 never pictured you as a quitter.  This saddens me greatly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> never pictured you as a quitter.  This saddens me greatly



OhhhhhhK, I'll git it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OhhhhhhK, I'll git it.



ALL hail!!...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> ALL hail!!...........



Crown me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

cleaning queen


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 22, 2014)

I see the Drivelers are still driveling.  

How y'all are?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2014)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bye.


----------



## rydert (Sep 22, 2014)

pstrahin said:


> I see the Drivelers are still driveling.
> 
> How y'all are?



where you been stranger?..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yo, BLood!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Blood.



Y'all hide me..... Elfi is mad at me!!!!! I let the kid kill a doe an he ain't happy about it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye.



come back when you can stay more longer


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 22, 2014)

Blood is responsible for the major deer population decline


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Blood is responsible for the major deer population decline


 No,,,, little Blood is!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

lil BOG in twouble!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all hide me..... Elfi is mad at me!!!!! I let the kid kill a doe an he ain't happy about it!


whynot?


pstrahin said:


> I see the Drivelers are still driveling.
> 
> How y'all are?


where you been hidin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

still here.. keeping my eye on things


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

yup, eerything looks fine


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, eerything looks fine


whew, glad you checked, I was skerred to come back thru............


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> where you been stranger?..........





Keebs said:


> whynot?
> 
> where you been hidin?



My job has taken me all over in the last 2 years.  Been wanting to check in from time to time but life just keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2014)

Drankin at Nikis in Tybee


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

pstrahin said:


> My job has taken me all over in the last 2 years.  Been wanting to check in from time to time but life just keeps getting in the way.


I unnerstand, it happens!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Drankin at Nikis in Tybee


 really.............. whatcha drankin?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 22, 2014)

Another one in the books!  Let's roll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 22, 2014)

almost dat time here too... gotta cut grass at work 2 day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Blood is responsible for the major deer population decline



them loosing blood is responsible.   

afternoon those who are still here and drivelers who will come back and read back.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats a cool video EE
> 
> hello?......
> 
> ...



The place is not bad. Just needed a lot of work. Kitchen ain't quite finished yet but it's getting there. 



pstrahin said:


> I see the Drivelers are still driveling.
> 
> How y'all are?



"Hey Mickey"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2014)

Twosday morning and I have two pots of coffee ready to go.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 23, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers,

I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee just to get awake this morning.  Seems like I just went to bed a few minutes ago and then the alarm clock went off and ruined my sleep.  

Where is this crazy rain coming from that we were not supposed to be getting.  I am going to apply for a weatherman job because where else can you be WRONG half of the time and still have a job!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

MAN!!! Yall been busy in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

Billy said the drivelers are slackin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Billy said the drivelers are slackin.



wrong thread, idiot!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

User Name 	Posts
havin_fun_huntin 	197
mrs. hornet22 	116
Keebs 	99
Jeff C. 	96
Hooked On Quack 	60


the rest of yall need to tighten up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

keebs? mud? mrs H?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





hdm03 said:


> Hey



Thank goodness you 2 are here.  I was going nuts


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thank goodness you 2 are here.  I was going nuts



do what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> do what?



you hung over again little buddy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anybody else besides me and Mud stand eggs upright on the counter yesterday in celebration of the vernal equinox


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thank goodness you 2 are here.  I was going nuts



going?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs? mud? mrs H?


yes?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody else besides me and Mud stand eggs upright on the counter yesterday in celebration of the vernal equinox


Again, I tried, I think I have dysfunctional eggs..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2014)

Morning MsH22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody else besides me and Mud stand eggs upright on the counter yesterday in celebration of the vernal equinox


mud? whos that? he still alive?


gobbleinwoods said:


> going?



well, i took a brief intermission..  Thanks for busting me out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

keebs got lop sided eggs, they roll uphill too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

Crickett is here,  she must read slow


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yes?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I tried, I think I have dysfunctional eggs..........


My sista can't never get them to work either. She says when they built their house they were all sideways while working, so nothing in her house is straight..


gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning MsH22


Hey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My sista can't never get them to work either. She says when they built their house they were all sideways while working, so nothing in her house is straight..
> 
> Hey!



was they spun out too?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> was they spun out too?



NO, silly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry, I had to ask.  just making sure


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

it feels nice outside.  days like today, I hate my job


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2014)

Mernin kids!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My sista can't never get them to work either. She says when they built their house they were all sideways while working, so nothing in her house is straight..


 that explains it.........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Morning pepper jelly Queen!!! I hope you're doing great !!! 

I'm about to head to bed since I worked last night.... It's bitter sweet hearing your tractor work the ground as you prepare to lay down and sleep!!! Just saying!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it feels nice outside.  days like today, I hate my job



It does sure feel nice.   

morn, keebs and blood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

<---------- German chocolate brownies.
Compliments of my 89 year old friend, Mr. Bob.
He brings me treats all the time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

protein bar?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody else besides me and Mud stand eggs upright on the counter yesterday in celebration of the vernal equinox




Did you have to wear a sweater this mornin'? 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett is here,  she must read slow



No I'm juss tryin to multi task. I have sooooo much to do. Which reminds me I gotta go get my face paint on & take the puppy to the vet.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning pepper jelly Queen!!! I hope you're doing great !!!
> 
> I'm about to head to bed since I worked last night.... It's bitter sweet hearing your tractor work the ground as you prepare to lay down and sleep!!! Just saying!!!!


Sweet Dreams!


gobbleinwoods said:


> It does sure feel nice.
> 
> morn, keebs and blood


Love, Love, LOVE these temps!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> <---------- German chocolate brownies.
> Compliments of my 89 year old friend, Mr. Bob.
> He brings me treats all the time.


: yet you never gain weight............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> protein bar?


think I'm gonna stock up on them things too.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sweet Dreams!
> 
> Love, Love, LOVE these temps!!
> 
> ...


cheaper to make your own 
They arent doing me much good.  i aint working out anymore and eating too much break,  Im back up to 232lbs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Did you have to wear a sweater this mornin'?



Had to put on sweat pants before I could go outside and drink my coffee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cheaper to make your own
> They arent doing me much good.  i aint working out anymore and eating too much break,  Im back up to 232lbs



H22 gonna blow away if he don't quit losin weight.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cheaper to make your own
> They arent doing me much good.  i aint working out anymore and eating too much break,  Im back up to 232lbs


yeah, I know, but finding the right ingredients so I'll actually eat them then making the time to make them.............. guess I could go back to my trail mix.......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to put on sweat pants before I could go outside and drink my coffee.


bless your heart..........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cheaper to make your own
> They arent doing me much good.  i aint working out anymore and eating too much break,  Im back up to 232lbs



fatty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> fatty



  dont hate.  Didnt you read that link the other day.  Womens like men with a little belly..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I know, but finding the right ingredients so I'll actually eat them then making the time to make them.............. guess I could go back to my trail mix..........
> 
> bless your heart..........



isnt much too it.  Protein powder, rolled oats, pnut butter. water (or milk/almond milk)  you can put any dried fruit or nuts you want in them for flavor


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 gonna blow away if he don't quit losin weight.



hes gettin his college figure back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes gettin his college figure back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

tell him i said hey......he'll know what it means


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

This was me this mornin.

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=603031439179" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore">Post by Jermaine Johnson.</div></div>


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

lol-ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm gonna buy me some of those fuzzy P.J.'s with the cartoon characters on them that everybody thinks is appropriate to wear in public.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs h getting new jammers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

aint that right, mud?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna buy me some of those fuzzy P.J.'s with the cartoon characters on them that everybody thinks is appropriate to wear in public.


I.Will.Disown.you!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

im hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

still here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

1 (1 members and 0 guests)
havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

loser


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> loser



hater


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

Lunch Call!!!!!!!
 ham sammich, pickles & chips............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

no lunch today


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no lunch today


that isn't going to help you loose weight, you know that, right?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no lunch today



go to Golden Corral big boy......sounds like you might fit in at that place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that isn't going to help you loose weight, you know that, right?


never planned that way... trust me 


hdm03 said:


> go to Golden Corral big boy......sounds like you might fit in at that place



aint nough room for me and mud


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> loser





hdm03 said:


> go to Golden Corral big boy......sounds like you might fit in at that place




really? really?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hambooger and frr frr's


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to put on sweat pants before I could go outside and drink my coffee.





Keebs said:


> yeah, I know, but finding the right ingredients so I'll actually eat them then making the time to make them.............. guess I could go back to my trail mix..........
> 
> bless your heart..........







mrs. hornet22 said:


> This was me this mornin.
> 
> <div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
> <div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=603031439179" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore">Post by Jermaine Johnson.</div></div>







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm gonna buy me some of those fuzzy P.J.'s with the cartoon characters on them that everybody thinks is appropriate to wear in public.



I know what I'm gettin you if I get your name for the SS this year. 

Hey are we doin the SS this year?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Afternoon youngins. The cow counter is hungry.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I know what I'm gettin you if I get your name for the SS this year.
> 
> Hey are we doin the SS this year?


I'm gonna see if Sugar Plum will come back & run it again.......... if not, the position is open!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. The cow counter is hungry.


 took ya long enough!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm sorry, but that Scrapy fella makes me


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=817525


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry, but that Scapy fella makes me
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=817525



Scrapy makes me lol all over myself and place

This is great.......
..............


_Thanks,
And you do know that was not directed at you per se? When I post without a quote,, it is just me posting whatever is on my mind. When I post with a quote it is just me posting whatever is on my mind about a piece of what was said in that quote. Not the whole thing, and since I don't know yall that well I don't even know who posted what I quote, I just post the quote that got me to thinking about what I posted as a reference. Like keeping me on topic. Some folks might take it wrong that I said shanty, but I am glad you got a chuckle out of it. Recon you have been there being mis understood at times!_


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry, but that Scapy fella makes me
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=817525





hdm03 said:


> Scrapy makes me lol all over myself and place
> 
> This is great.......
> ..............
> ...



I would love to share a campfire with "Scrapy" an "crabby bill". That would be a life changing xperance


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna see if Sugar Plum will come back & run it again.......... if not, the position is open!



Maybe Sugar plum will come back. She handled it so well last year.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 23, 2014)

This thread's movin slower than hdm03 fixin the clock.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 23, 2014)

Where is erey buddy


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 23, 2014)

W2H, in here all alone.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> W2H, in here all alone.


WE can't let that happen..............*again*..............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Here.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

i see nancy down there


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

232 lbs of woman!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> 232 lbs of woman!



jealous bro?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WE can't let that happen..............*again*..............



No tellin what might happen.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here.



Howdy Mrs H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jealous bro?


I believe so. 


Workin2Hunt said:


> No tellin what might happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Mrs H



Howdy do!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jealous bro?



I'm going to start being nice to you now.......didn't realize just how big you are.........don't want you to sit on me.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Got Twosday behind me.
One more to go!
See ya'll in the A.M.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

330 and im still here


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

it's 3:08


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

no it isnt


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

the forum clock is now correct; your watch is wrong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

my cell phone is wrong?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my cell phone is wrong?



yes; yes it is


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the forum clock is now correct; your watch is wrong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

hdm03 is smoking.... something


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 23, 2014)

im sleepy all of a sudden


----------



## Keebs (Sep 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sleepy all of a sudden


See ya Leroy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 23, 2014)

Meatloaf an mashed potatoes!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 23, 2014)

Home again!!! 

steak, baked tater, broccoli


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Fried pork chops, garlic mashed taters, and some french style green beans.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2014)

Time to get those rears in gear drivelers.  You can't hump it up the hill without taking that first step.   Need some motivation?  Here is some help


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 24, 2014)

Gobblin, you surely know how to motivate me for sure.  

I see that your clock is all out of whack because it shows that you did NOT get any sleep last night.  I was slow to get awake this morning because I needed some extra beauty sleep to help me make it through the day.

That fresh brewed coffee smell is filling up this driveler thread now and I should be good to go after a cup or three.

Hump Day is upon us so I am now putting my rear in "road gear" and I am going to take a couple of laps around this GON Speedway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2014)

Yep!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm going to start being nice to you now.......didn't realize just how big you are.........don't want you to sit on me.........


you'd prolly like it  


Keebs said:


> See ya Leroy!


Bye keebs


hdm03 said:


> crap



you numbskull


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

and GOOD MORNING TO ALL MY DRIVELER FAMILY!!! IT FEELS G.R.E.A.T outside!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you'd prolly like it



you're probably right


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and GOOD MORNING TO ALL MY DRIVELER FAMILY!!! IT FEELS G.R.E.A.T outside!!!!!!


It sure does!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


mernin............. gotta get payroll turned in..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2014)

Didn't even realize I captured Quang!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It sure does!!!!!
> 
> mernin............. gotta get payroll turned in..........


Gotta do payroll myself.


blood on the ground said:


> Didn't even realize I captured Quang!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

BOG= princess?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 24, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

howdy W2H


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 24, 2014)

Slow in here today. Where everybody at?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG= princess?



jealous?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Today is my FRIDAY!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Slow in here today. Where everybody at?


been slow for 2 weeks 


hdm03 said:


> jealous?



maybe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my FRIDAY!



 quit braggin, please


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quit braggin, please



It's don't happen very often. Gots ta CELEBRATE!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's don't happen very often. Gots ta CELEBRATE!


   

check your pm's!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll be sitting right here tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll be sitting right here tomorrow.


you lucky thang! pack ya some sweat pants, jackets & long hannals!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you lucky thang! pack ya some sweat pants, jackets & long hannals!



I am. 


That reminds me, gotta make reservations for next year. Labor Day weekend. It'll be much warmer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

lost in youtube land again.. started watching videos about F 22... went down hill from there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have to wait till Oct. 3rd to reserve for next year.
Bet they'll all be gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, looka here. Crown ME!


I didn't win the lotto last week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

And Mud wasn't here to see my 3 crowns in a row. He woulda been so proud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Cat got ya'll tongues


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

Sumpan just hit my head, musta fell from the sky....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hope it knocked some sense in ya.


Juss kiddin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cat got ya'll tongues



Nope got my vinnie saugage.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope it knocked some sense in ya.
> 
> 
> Juss kiddin.



Ikindadoughtit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm at work.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not Haven fun hunten.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Nope got my vinnie saugage.


sneaky little critters aint they. 


kmckinnie said:


> I'm at work.



Me II


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm not Haven fun hunten.



You juss figurin that out


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lost in youtube land again.. started watching videos about F 22... went down hill from there





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have to wait till Oct. 3rd to reserve for next year.
> Bet they'll all be gone.


We won't rent nuttin for next year until Jan. 2nd........ 1st come, 1st serve..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cat got ya'll tongues


nope, got my turkey sammich..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Sumpan just hit my head, musta fell from the sky....



Any birds flew over you lately?


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

Work , work , work allweek long.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Any birds flew over you lately?



Yea, One came in like adivebomber.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 24, 2014)

Ma Hen knows best!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

What's that coming down the track?
It's a mean machine that's red and black.
Aint nothin finer in the land........................................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Ya'll know the rest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Than a drunk obnoxious GEORGIA fan.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

Gators eat dogs...


----------



## rydert (Sep 24, 2014)

pizza , peanuts and a water............


----------



## rydert (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm still spun out from partying a homo3's house all weekend....................

homo3 *don't* tell yo wife I said hi........she'll know what it means


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> pizza , peanuts and a water............



Interesting combo.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> pizza , peanuts and a water............



beers sounds more fitting  with that combo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm still spun out from partying a homo3's house all weekend....................
> 
> homo3 *don't* tell yo wife I said hi........she'll know what it means



wait, did you really meet the secretive hom03?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm still spun out from partying a homo3's house all weekend....................
> 
> homo3 *don't* tell yo wife I said hi........she'll know what it means



we got it crunk up all weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

Back from Tybee, 2 days of bar hopping and free drinks.


----------



## rydert (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Sep 24, 2014)

Quack=


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

Quack is back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, did you really meet the secretive hom03?





rydert said:


>





rydert said:


> Quack=





hdm03 said:


> Quack is back



ignored


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Lock er down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ignored



I think that means No.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think that means No.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

'Pose to go to the GSU game tomorrow night to see my bro accept some kinda award, their naming the new sports building after him.

Don't think I'm gonna make it.


----------



## rydert (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



sorry hfg......now what was the question again?............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

hmmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

990


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

991


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

992


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

993


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

start a new one nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

995


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

now


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

997


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

998


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

999


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

done


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

this one took just over a week


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Is this day EVA gonna end. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I gots things to do, places to go, people to meet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

This dribler needs to be shot.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

i'm gonna lock this one down; ya'll get out..........where in the heck is the button


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Look over there--------------------------->


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

poacher . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

ok; thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

Quack is cooking eggs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

Ya'll gonna getz in twubble, 'cause I'm TELLINNNNNNN!!!


----------

